# Lesertest: Drei Crucial P5 2 TB - jetzt für die NVME-SSDs bewerben!



## PCGH_Stephan (18. März 2021)

Testet und behaltet eine von drei Crucial P5 2 TB!

*3× Crucial P5 2 TB:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Crucial P5 ist mit 250 GB, 500 GB, 1 TB und 2 TB erhältlich. Für den Lesertest stellt Crucial drei Exemplare der 2-TB-Version zur Verfügung. Der Datenspeicher mit 3D-NAND-Chips erreicht dank NVME und PCI-Express 3.0 ×4 eine Leserate von bis zu 3.400 MB/s und eine Schreibgeschwindigkeit von 3.000 MB/s. Der Formfaktor des Speichermediums ist M.2 2280, die Lebenserwartung liegt bei 1,8 Millionen Stunden (MTTF). Die Garantie umfasst 5 Jahre und 1.200 TB TBW. Mit zum Lieferumfang gehört die Software Acronis True Image for Crucial, mit der Daten vom alten Laufwerk auf die Crucial-SSD geklont werden können. Mehr Informationen gibt es direkt bei Crucial.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr wolltet schon immer einmal Hardware-Redakteur(in) sein? PC Games Hardware gibt euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Crucial die Chance dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser(innen) haben die Gelegenheit, die Crucial-SSD P5 2 TB zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Datenträgern aus, schreibt gerne und möchten einen Test einer Crucial-SSD verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Gebt am besten auch gleich an, mit welcher Hardware ihr die Crucial P5 2 TB testen möchtet. Ihr benötigt einen freien M.2-Steckplatz mit PCI-E-3.0-×4-Anbindung!

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Datenträgern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 16.05.2021. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Der Versand ist nach Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz möglich. Neben einer gültigen Postanschrift ist von den Lesertestern eine E-Mail-Adresse zur Durchführung des Versands anzugeben.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei eigene Fotos vom Produkt enthalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens drei selbst erstellte Grafiken (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, den 05.04.2020, um 11:59 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## zwerg-05 (22. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich für den Test der Crucial P5 2 TB
bewerben.

Erstmal zu mir: Ich bin 36 Jahre alt, komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet und bin beruflich im Handwerk anzutreffen. In meiner Freizeit beschäftige ich mich häufig mit PCs und deren Komponenten. Ich bastel dabei nicht nur für mich, sondern auch für Freunde und Familie. Das ein oder andere Game wird natürlich auch gern gespielt.

Ich würde die Crucial P5 2 TB gern testen . Ich würde die ssd im direkten Vergleich zur  Crucial CT525MX300SSD4 und einer Kingston A1000 stellen . Vielleicht kann ich ja mit meinen Erfahrungen auch dem ein oder Anderen helfen, der grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Kühler ist.


Mein Testsystem besteht aus:
AMD Ryzen 3700x
msi x570 creation
G Skill TridentZ RGB 3200MHZ
Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Strix Advanced
das Ganze ist verbaut in einem thermaltake view 71 rgb

Testen würde ich den Crucial P5 2 TB in erster Linie im Vergleich zu meinen aktuell verbauten SSDs . Wichtig sind mir neben den Schreibraten auch die verarbeitung und vor allem die Geschwindigkeit natürlich werde ich auch das Unboxing nicht zukurz kommen lassen.

Neben meiner Hardware verfüge ich auch über eine DSLR inklusive Zubehör, so dass ich neben dem schriftlichen Teil auch gutes Bildmaterial liefern kann.


Gruß zwerg

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich natürlich gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuesl (22. März 2021)

Hallo PCGH! Ich bewerbe mich um die Möglichkeit, einen SSD-Testbericht schreiben und einreichen zu dürfen. Ich denke, dass ich die oben genannten Fähigkeiten und Voraussetzungen mitbringe, um einen  vollständigen, gut lesbaren und hoffentlich unterhaltsamen Test verfassen zu können. Ich bewege mich seit  mehr als 30 Jahren im PC-Umfeld und habe vom 2. PC in den frühen 90ern an bis heute alle meine Computer selbst zusammengebaut.  Das Thema Datenträger, also auch SSDs mit Begriffen wie Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit und Zugriffszeiten sind mir geläufig. Ich würde neben reinen Benchmarks auch praktische Abläufe im PC-Alltag zur Messung heranziehen. Bootzeiten, Ladezeiten von Anwendungen, Übertragen von großen und, fast wichtiger, vielen kleinen Dateien.  Kopieren von und auf die SSD, kopieren innerhalb des Datenträgers, dabei entstehende Temperaturen und mehr. Dabei kommt meine aktuelle Hardware zum Einsatz:

- Gigabyte AORUS Master X570     
- Ryzen 9 5900X
- EVGA RTX 3080 FTW Ultra (nicht wirklich wichtig für den Test)
- SSDs von SanDisk
- Gut belüftetes Corsair-Gehäuse
- Corsair HX1000i-Netzteil
- DDR4 3200 MHz RAM

- Betriebssystem Windows 10 Pro
- MS Office, Adobe Creative Cloud Anwendungen
- Games:  Red Dead Redemption 2, Destiny 2, MS Flight Simulator 2020 und andere

Für die Erstellung von Grafiken und Tabellen könnte ich  MS Excel benutzen.

Vielleicht reicht dies ja für einen qualifizierten Test der SSD. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## JoshuaOD (22. März 2021)

Nachdem ich es immer gescheut habe mich für Test von Hard.- oder auch Software zu bewerben habe ich mich nun entschlossen es zu tun. Da ich momentan Corona bedingt meinen Job verloren hab, bleibt mir viel Zeit die SSD ausgiebig zu testen.
Würde nicht nur Syntetischetest machen, mir wäre der paxisnahe Test viel wichtiger. Spiele, Anwendungen, Kopiervorgänge, wie ist die Wärmeentwicklung, wie verhält es sich bei fast gefüllter SSD?

Vieleicht hab ich ja die Chance, würde mich freuen.


----------



## Toto-1977 (22. März 2021)

Juché - darauf habe ich gewartet 
Liebes PCGH-Team, hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester der Crucial P5 2 TB-Version! Warum ich?
Nun, ich habe vor kurzem nach ausführlicher Recherche (v.a. natürlich Eurer Inhalte) einen neuen PC zusammengebastelt, da mein alter in die Jahre gekommen war. Meine Konfiguration bislang:


Gehäusebe Quiet! Pure Base 500 DX Midi Tower Gaming-Gehäuse, USB 3.0, GrauMainboardGigabyte B550M Aorus ProRAMCorsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-19-19-39 (CMK16GX4M2B3600C18)CPU trayAMD Ryzen 5 3600CPU KÜHLUNGScythe Fuma 2SSDWestern Digital WD_BLACK SN750 NVMe SSD 500GBSSD 2Kingston A400 SSD 480GB, SATA (SA400S37/480G)GPUGeForce® GTX 1060 6GB PhoenixNetzteilbe quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W ATX 2.4 (BN297)MonitorSamsung Curved Monitor C27FG73 LED

Da der Speicher dennoch recht "knapp" ist und ich keine Lust mehr auf SATA-Platten habe, liebäugle ich eh schon länger mit einer weiteren SSD M.2.
Ich finde es auch echt spannend, mir ein Bild von den Unterschieden der Speichermedien zu machen - v.a. auch die bestehende SSD M.2 im Vergleich zu sehen.

Zudem sehe ich mich absolut im Stande, den Anforderungen als PCGH-Tester gerecht zu werden - zumal ich aufgrund Kurzarbeit auch die Zeit dazu habe... und hoffe nun, dass "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst" vielleicht auch einen Stellenwert bei Euch hat  Würde mich sehr freuen!

Beste Grüße aus Koblenz,
André


----------



## FireB1rd (22. März 2021)

Hey, 

ich würde gerne mitmachen und natürlich alle oben genannten Punkte erfüllen. 
Dazu würde ich überprüfen, ob die SSD die 3400MB/s Lese- und 3000MB/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit auch wirklich erfüllen (mit Benchmarks) und schauen wie sie sich im Alltag so verhält (kopieren von vielen kleinen Dateien, ...). Da wird denke ich mal der „Momentum Cache“ den man in der Software aktivieren kann ganz interessant sein. Generell werde ich dann auch auf die Features von der Software eingehen (Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Verschlüsselung der SSD, ...). 

Mein System mit dem ich die SSD testen würde sieht wie folgt aus:
Mainboard: MSI B450M pro-vdh (besitzt einen M.2-Steckplatz mit PCIe 3.0 x4) 
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
GPU: AMD 5700 xt 

Bis jetzt besitze ich nur eine 250GB Sata-SSD von Samsung und eine 1TB HDD Festplatte als Massenspeicher und würde mich deshalb sehr über die 2TB Größe Crucial P5 freuen.


----------



## SomeOrdinaryGamer (22. März 2021)

Hallo,
Ich heisse Felix und bin gerade zufällig über diese Aktion gestolpert und wusste, dass ich mich bewerben muss.
Ich würde sehr gerne die M2 gewinnen und bewerten. Dies würde eine in die Jahre gekommene 128GB SSD Platte ablösen. Ich würde mich total freuen einen kleines Review zu schreiben, wenn ich die SSD dafür behalten könnte.
Eine Handykamera mit guter Auflösung steht mir zur Seite sowie mein System:
Mainboard :   MSI B350 Gaming Plus
CPU:                  Ryzen 5 1600
GPU:                  Radeon RX 570 8gb OC
CPU-Kühler: Xilence LiQuRizer LQ240
Festplatten:   128GB Samsung SSD + 1TB HDD+1,5TB HDD
Monitor:          Hannspree 32 Zoll Curved

MfG aus Esslingen
Felix


----------



## Vertigo (22. März 2021)

Seit meiner Kindheit zu Zeiten, als 386er Stand der Technik waren, bastle ich an PCs. Da ich beruflich viel unterwegs bin, habe ich mich vor kurzer Zeit dazu entschlossen, mir meinen allerersten Laptop zu kaufen. 

Dabei handelt es sich um einen Dell G5 SE mit AMD4800H + AMD RX5600M. Da die von mir gewünschte Konfiguration mit 144Hz-Panel nur mit einer 512GB SSD zu haben ist, hatte ich mich schon nach einer zweiten SSD umgesehen. 

Die P5 war auf meiner Liste, aus Preis-/Leistungssicht habe ich mich dann aber doch für eine P2 aus dem selben Hause entschieden. Ein nachträgliches Upgrade auf die P5 im Gegenzug für einen Test? Hört sich nach einem guten Deal an. Ob das tatsächlich so ist, erfahrt ihr in meinem Testbericht.


----------



## BlueFireR3 (22. März 2021)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH community. Ich heiße Michael-Alexander. Ich bin 22 Jahre alt und komme aus Baden-Württemberg. Ich bedanke mich  jetzt schonmal für so eine Chance zu haben. Ich habe viel mit HDDs oder SSDs zu tun, ob E-Sport Gaming, Daten Verarbeitung, Bilder Bearbeitung.
Mein PC hat die nötigen Anschlüsse und Leistung um diesen Crucial P5 2 TB Datenträger seine volle Leistung abzurufen und auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Ich baue Hobby mäßig gerne PCs zusammen, ob für Freunde, Familie und Bekannten. Ich bitte euch an Transparent zusammen zu arbeiten egal um welchen Thema es geht und was ihr von mir benötigt. Ich stehe immer gerne zu Verfügung und nehme mir immer die Zeit um ein sehr guten Feedback und Tests schreiben zu können. Ich bedanke mich nochmals für diese Chance. 

MFG; Michael-Alexander

Daten von meinen PC:

Grafikkarte:
GTX 1080 MOD Unlocked (Wasser Gekühlt)
CPU:
AMD Ryzen 1500x 4,4Ghz ( Wasser Gekühlt)
Mainboard:
Asus Prime B350-Plus
Ram:
Crucial DDR4 32Gb 3200MHz
Soundkarte:
Soundblaster Z
PSU:
Thermaltake 830W
SSD:
SanDisk SSD 120Gb
HDD:
WDC 1Tb


----------



## BlackyF1 (22. März 2021)

Hallo PCGH-Team.
Mein Name ich Michael, 52 Jahre.
Beschäftige mich seit ca.35 Jahren mit Hardware und Software.
Für einen wie von euch gewünschten ausführlichen User -test sind alle Vorraussetzung gegeben.
Genau das wäre mir eine Ehre, nach dem ich euch schon viele Jahre lesend begleitet habe.

Mein System:
Brett: MSI MAG x570 Unify
CPU: AMD x5800
HDD: Corsair 600 Pro 1TB
RAM: 4x8 GB DDR4 3600 G.Skill Crystal
VGA: Radeon Vega 56


----------



## Jarv1z (22. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin hier neu und da ich mir einen neuen PC ohne Festplatten gekauft habe ( ich wollte meine alten benutzen habe aber noch keine m.2 ssd) dachte ich mir das ich ja auch eine neue ssd testen kann.

Zu meiner Person: ich bin 25 Jahre alt und baue seit ca. 13 Jahren PC's zusammen und das auch für viele bekannte und Freunde schon. Ich habe mich mit der Hardware der letzten 7 Jahre so intensiv wie es mir möglich war auseinander gesetzt und mir auch ein paar Testmethoden für verschiedene Hardware angeeignet. 

Nun zu meinem neuen PC: 
Ryzen 7 3700x
MSI B550 MAG Thomahawk
16GB Kingston HyperX Predator RGB 3200
RX6700XT
Deepcool Gammaxx C40 ( ich weiß ist nicht optimal aber um die Grafikkarte relativ günstig zu bekommen habe ich bei CSL Computer bestellt)

Mit diesem PC und freude am zusammen Bau und Testen von Hardware Bewerbe ich mich somit als Tester für eine dieser Crucial P5 SSD's.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Josua


----------



## CornGer (22. März 2021)

Hallo Crucial & PCGH,

Ich glaub das ich der erste bin der die Plattine so richtig stressen kann. Ich werde mein PC dafür nutzen und das Maximale aus ihr schon raus bekommen.

Benutzt werden Unraid die zukunft jeden PC um die Ressurcen besser einzuteilen & so nutzen zu können wie es ein normaler PC halt nicht kann. alle Heutigen PC nutzen meist nur einen bruchteil der möglichen Leistung das ist Fackt.
Auch um die Langlebigkeit zu testen. und im schwächenauszu machen. muss man auch mal andere wege gehen.
Mit Unraid kann man alles in echtzeit überwachen und diverse tests schon im Unraid selbst machen.

Mit dem Speicher als Cache kann man mit mehreren VM's die im Cache Laufen. Vieleicht das Ding zum schmelzen bringen. Ausserdem ist die Langlebigkeit bei Crucial schon immer Groß geschieben von der Ausdauer & Robustheit gans zu schweigen. Das Testet man am Besten wenn man den Riegel als Cache einbindet. Der dan sogar als Arbeitsspeicher dinen kann. der alles Beschlänigt und in Unraid auch tut. Ich geh mit der Zeit und möchte immer das Bestmöglichste zum kleinsten Preis. Da sucht man echt lang bis man mal was gutes findet.

Auch wenn ich es nicht bekommen sollte. Ist das ein denk anstoß für alle Gamer um zu ziehen sein. den Unraid ist genau für Gamer ausgelegt und bringt stabilität ins System. Auch für Creative ist das was die viele Datenübertragen machen müssen(Video & Audio wie auch Streamer). Unraid ist immer eine gute Entscheidung. Ihr könnt euer System so wie er ist weiter nutzen und müsst nur ein bischen um Strukturieren. Ist das geschaft ist das das next Level des Gameings. Windows ist so wie ihr es eingerichtet habt mit nehmm bar. Ihr könnt dann sogar Gameserver schnell und einfach auf setzen. Die mit dem Datenträger von Crucial beschleunigt werden. Da die ganze Platte als einer art Arbeitsspeicher behandelt wird. Würde sogar noch die HMX3 mit dieser Metode noch mehr Performence rauskitzeln können. Das VM's nix für Gamer sind ist geschichte.

Vieleicht ist das auch mal ein Video von PCGH wert mal Unraid vorzustellen und was damit möglich ist. Das langsamst an einem rechner sind schon immer die verbindungs wege der komponenten in einem System gewesen. mit SSD wurden diese wand erweitert aber nicht entfernt. PCI-E 4.0  ist schneller aber auch eine maximal wand der heutigen technik. und die ligt heute bei ca. 7Gb/sec. was etwa fast 1GB Festplatten speicher entspricht. Die SSD schaft die helfte wie stabile sie es schafft werden wir noch sehen.

ich bin gespannt das Ding echt aussgibich zu Testen und mein System das an SATA6G Schnittstellen momentan noch hängen zu erweitern und auszubauen. Da kommt mir ein Test gerade recht und mit Glück kann ich das dan auch zeigen was eine Festplatte bringen und leisten kann.


----------



## Dyr (22. März 2021)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

mein Name ist Andreas, ich bin 33 Jahre alt und studiere neben meinem Vollzeitberuf als Angestellter Wirtschaftsinformatik an einer Fern-Uni.

Im Forum bin ich weniger aktiv. Dafür freue ich mich, neben den PCGH YT-Beiträgen, jeden Monat auf das Print-Medium in meinem Briefkasten. Ich bin schon seit ich Maus und Tastatur bedienen kann leidenschaftlich an PC-Games interessiert und natürlich immer im Rahmen meines Budgets auf der Suche nach noch mehr FPS und Performance (davon kann man nie genug haben 😉 ). Zu meinem Hobby gehört demnach selbstverständlich das regelmäßige HW-"Wettrüsten". Zurzeit etwas schwieriger geworden, ihr wisst ja...

Auf meinem MSI z390 Gaming Pro Carbon wäre noch ein M.2-Slot frei der sehnlich darauf wartet von PCGH und Crucial bestückt zu werden. 

Ich habe einige AAA-Titel die ich derzeit zocke, da würde mich interessieren wie sich die P5 leistungsmäßig verhält. Des Weiteren bin ich durch mein Studium viel mit Datenverarbeitung bzw. -transfer befasst. Somit ließe sich zu unterschiedlichen Bereichen, mit einem Schwerpunkt auf das Gaming, Benchmarks anlegen und analysieren.  Wie man unten sehen kann besitze ich zufälligerweise schon 2 SSDs von Crucial. Könnte somit auch einen Vergleich zu diesen Modellen anstellen.
Ich würde mich wahnsinnig über diese Testmöglichkeit freuen, um auch mal meine redaktionellen Fähigkeiten zu verbessern. Die gängigen Benchmark-Tools besitze ich schon und Word habe ich auch schon offen. Wann darf ich anfangen zu schreiben? 😉
​Mein PC:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design 7 XL
Netzteil: be Quiet! Dark Power 11 750 W
Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: Intel Core i7-9700k@5GHz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 4 Pro
Hauptspeicher: 2x 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600 MHz CL16
Grafikkarte: MSI Trio RTX 2080 SUPER
Crucial P1 1 TB, Crucial MX 500 1 TB, Toshiba HDD 1 TB

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Tim0ph0bi25 (22. März 2021)

Hallo PCGH Community, hallo PCGH,

ich heiße Tim, 21 Jahre alt und bin auf die Aktion, die Ihr in Zusammenarbeit mit Crucial auf die Beine stellt, durch euren Youtube Kanal aufmerksam geworden, den ich bereits seit einigen Jahren verfolge.
Aus einem Hobby (Gaming am Anfang) wurde eine Leidenschaft, die das Interesse bei mir geweckt hat, die Technik hinter den einzelnen Komponenten zu verstehen und so habe ich mir über die letzten Jahre etliches an Wissen angeeignet.
Bei bisherigen "Community-Test" fehlte mir die Zeit, aber dieses Mal habe ich reges Interesse und auch die Zeit dazu, die P5 M.2 SSD ausgiebig zu testen und im Nachhinein ein ausführliches Review zu verfassen.

Deshalb habe ich mir heute spontan einen PCGH-Community-Account erstellt, zuvor war ich eher ein passiver Zuschauer Eurer Youtube Videos bzw. Leser der Artikel, und möchte mich nun für den Test "bewerben/qualifizieren".

Mit folgendem Setup würde ich die SSD auf Herz und Nieren prüfen:
Mainboard: Aorus Z370 Gaming 7 OP
CPU: Intel i7-8700k 5,0Ghz OC
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Silent Loop 360
GPU: Aorus 1080Ti Extreme Edition
RAM: 48GiB DDR4 3200mhz CL16
SSDs: 250Gib Samsung 970 Evo, 2x 500Gib Samsung 850 Evo (RAID 0) 
Netzteil: Corsair RM750x (750 Watt)

Für die optische Aufwertung des Reviews ist ebenfalls eine gute Kamera vorhanden.

Es würde mich sehr freuen einen Testbericht für die PCGH/das Forum zu schreiben.

Viele Grüße
Tim alias Tim0ph0bi25


----------



## Depugno (22. März 2021)

Hallo PCGH-Team, hallo Community,

ich möchte die SSD gerne in folgendem System testen:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3800XT
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 GAMING OC
Mainboard: Gigabyte B550I Aorus Pro V2
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 2x16 GB
NVMe SSD: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500 GB

Zunächst würde ich die SSD mit Tools wie Atto und Crystal Disk Mark hinsichtlich der Einhaltung der Herstellangaben beim Datentransfer testen. Dabei werden die Temperaturen der SSD natürlich auch überwacht.

Als nächstes käme ein Belastungstest mit größeren Datentransfers. Mich würde hier interessieren, wie lange es dauert, bis die SSD in eine thermische Drosselung läuft. Diesen Test würde ich mit und ohne SSD-Kühlkörper des Mainboards durchführen.

Als Vergleichsobjekt würde ich beim Test auf meine Samsung 970 EVO Plus zurückgreifen. Interessant fände ich ob hier messbare und/oder fühlbare Unterschiede auftreten.

Eine gute Fotoausrüstung mit passender Beleuchtung ist für die Tests vorhanden.

Viele Grüße
Depugno


----------



## billythekitt (22. März 2021)

Guten Abend,

ich würde die SSD für meine neu entdeckte Leidenschaft der Fotografie benutzen wollen. Vielleicht auch bald zum Rendern meiner eigenen Videos.

Meine Hardware:
Ryzen 9 5950X
64GB DDR4-3600 CL-16
RTX 3090 FE
ASUS Crosshair VIII Formular

Und der benötigte M.2 Slot ist sogar noch mit Gen4x4 verfügbar.
Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## law23049 (22. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich baue gerne an PC’s und werde die Crucial P5 2TB mit folgendem System bei verschiedenen Anwendungen ausführlich auf Herz und Nieren testen.


*Gehäuse*​bequiet! Pure Base 600​*CPU*​AMD Ryzen 7 5800X​*CPU-Kühler*​be quiet! Pure Rock 2​*Mainboard*​ASUS ROG Strix B550-F Gaming WiFi​*Grafikkarte*​NVIDIA GEFORCE RTX 3070 8 GB​*Arbeitsspeicher*​32GB DDR4-3200 Corsair Vengeance (RGB Pro)​*SSD M.2 (.1)*​1TB ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro​*SSD M.2 (.2)*​Nicht belegt.​*HDD SATA*​2TB Seagate BarraCuda Compute​*Netzteil*​Corsair RM 650x​


Anwendungen: Spiele & Videobearbeitung & Benchmark-Test


MfG Clemens


----------



## qu1gon (22. März 2021)

Guten Abend,

tolle Aktion und da ich kürzlich neue Hardware gekauft habe, würde das schonmal passen.

Denn auf meinem GB X570 AORUS ELITE werkelt ein R5 5600X mit einer WD SN850 PCIe 4.0 1TB NVMe.
Im zweiten M.2 PCIe 4.0 x4 Slot würde die Crucial P5 2 TB ihr Zuhause finden und mit 32GB 3600er CL16 RAM,
von Crucial (4x 8GB Single Rank), mangelt es auch nicht an Arbeitsspeicher.

Hardwareseitig, also gute Voraussetzungen für einen Test. Einen Testbericht zu verfassen, ist auch kein Problem.

Meine erster Kontakt mit dem Thema Computer im Allgemeinen, war ein C64 und langsam entwickelte sich
das Interesse... es folgten Atari, Amiga usw. und es hat mich bis heute nicht losgelassen.

In diesem Sinne an alle Gleichgesinnten, viel Glück und ich würde mich sehr freuen testen zu dürfen.

Ach und in der Signatur ist meine restliche Hardware aufgeführt.


----------



## bennySB (22. März 2021)

Guten Abend,

dann möchte ich doch mein Glück aufs neue testen. Beim letzten Lesertest bzgl. der Samsung SSD hatte ich leider kein Glück, aber vielleicht ja dieses mal?

Vielleicht ist es hierzu gut zu wissen wie denn mein System aktuell aufgebaut ist:


AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
MSI B450 Gaming Pluy MAX
Asus Radeon RX Vega 56 AREZ Strix OC (eigentlich egal für diesen Bereich eines Tests )
Samsung SSD 830 128 GB
WD HDD WD1002FAEX 1TB
Zusätzlich hätte ich noch Zugriff auf:


Mein selbstbau NAS mit OMV 5 (Openmediavault) auf Basis von
Intel Pentium G6400
MSI B460M Pro

Den PC meiner Frau auf Basis von
Intel Core i5 6600
Asus H170 Pro Gaming
Gigabyte Radeon R9 380X Gaming G1
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB
WD HDD WD10EZEX 1TB

Dinge wie Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Lüfter etc. lasse ich mal weg, weil wozu aufzählen?

Wie man an den letzten beiden Punkten meiner Hardware jedoch sehr gut erkennen kann, würde ich die Crucial nicht nur zum Testen sehr gerne haben wollen, sondern ich würde sie auch die nächsten Jahre permanent einsetzen wollen.
Meine aktuell SSD ist mit ihren 128GB schon halt extrem knapp bemessen, zudem liegt sie auch schon bei 15.422 Betriebsstunden und 3.510 Einschaltvorgängen. Die WD HDD kommt aber nicht wirklich besser weg, sie hat 13.825 Betriebsstunden und wurde 3.148 mal gestartet.

Was wären denn meine Vorstellungen für den Testbericht?


Ein kleiner Part vom Unboxing (eher als Lückenfüller)
Darstellung der allgemeinen technischen Daten
Geschwindigkeitstests in meinem PC im Vergleich zur aktuell 830er SSD, der HDD und das Kopieren zum NAS
Die gleichen Tests könnte/würde ich ebenso im PC meiner Frau machen mit ihrer 850er SSD, der HDD und das Kopieren zum NAS.

Zudem bin ich gerade dabei meine Medien vom h264-Codec auf den h265-Codec umzuwandeln. Hier verrichtet zwar die CPU die meiste Arbeit, aber mal schauen ob die SSD einen zusätzlichen Einschluss hat oder nicht.
.... Alles war mir noch so einfallen wird. Hierzu werde ich mich selbstverständlich auch bei anderen Tests informieren um einen aussagekräftigen und umfangreichen Test bereitstellen zu können.

Vielleicht noch einige Informationen zu mir:
Ich bin seit ich ~13 bin am PC nutzen/schrauben und habe aktuell schon meine 33 erreicht und habe nicht aufgehört. Damals noch mit einem 486er und Windows 3.1 begonnen habe ich jedes Windows OS mitgemacht. Durch meine Arbeit in der Gebäudeautomation zusätzlich noch die Server Varianten von Windows und seit etlichen Jahren im privaten Bereich Linux Distro´s.
Was möchte ich damit eigentlich genau sagen? Ich bin kein vollkommener Profi im Bereich der IT, kann aber den ein oder anderen Pseudo IT´ler meiner Kunden blöd aussehen lassen....I know what I do (the most Time ).


Zudem wird dieses Jahr weiterhin ein sehr ruhiges Jahr, mit viel Zeit zuhause sein und ich hänge meiner Frau so schon immer in den Ohren und erfrage Beschäftigungs-Arbeiten.


Puh....ich glaube ich habe nun genug geschrieben und lasse mich überraschen wer gezogen werden wird und sollte ich es sein, dann hab ich mir quasi fast selbst ein Geschenk zu Weihnachten gemacht.

Einen schönen Abend euch noch

MfG Benny


----------



## Murxel_der_Echte (23. März 2021)

Murxel aus Eurem Discord Server

*BEWERBUNG ALS LESETESTER*

Sehr geehrte PCGH -Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf das Angebot aus dem YT-Video. Gerne teste ich für Euch diese Crucial P5 NVMe-SSD. Ich liebe es PC-Komponenten zu vergleichen, sie zu testen und habe bereits ein System mit dem ich hochwertige Hardware ganz geschmeidig auf den Prüfstand legen kann. Mit dem Snipping Tool und meinen Samsung Handys, halte ich alle Testergebnisse, wie Ladezeiten von Witcher 3 oder die Bootzeiten von Win 10 Pro, über Kamera mit Stoppuhr fest. 

Lasst mich Eure Crucial P5 NVMe-SSD gegen meine beiden anderen NVMe-SSDs antreten und erfahrt wie gut sie sich im Vergleich zu einer ebenbürtigen Gen.3 NVMe-SSD und einer Gen.4 NVMe-SSD schlägt. Beide SSDs habe ich bereits getestet, weshalb mir nur noch Eure Crucial P5 fehlt, damit ich meinen Bericht darüber verfassen kann. Natürlich teste ich zudem noch meine neue 14TB HDD und meine alte SSHD aus dem Gaming-Notebook. Somit lässt sich zum einen der Leistungsunterschied zwischen den jeweiligen Datenträgern ermitteln und zum anderen können sich Eure Leser leichter ein Bild davon machen, ob sich die Anschaffungskosten einer NVMe-SSD lohnen. 

Während des Berichts, werde ich meine Erfahrungen und den Grund warum ich mir 2 NVMe-SSDs gekauft habe, mit einfließen lassen. Abgesehen davon gab es für mich noch weitere Gründe wie z.B. die Lebensdauer, welche für mich sehr ausschlaggebend waren.

Über die Ernennung zum Lesetester würde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich schon immer mal einen Artikel über Hardware schreiben wollte und mir das Formulieren der Sätze viel Spaß macht.  


Beste Grüße aus Bayern
Murxel


*MEINE T**OOLS:*

AS SSD Benchmark
Crystal Disk Info
Disk Mark
ATTO Disk Benchmark
Snipping Tool

*MEINE HARDWARE:
*
Mainboard: B550 Aorus Pro AC 
CPU-Kühler:  be quiet! Dark Rock 3
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x (übertaktet) 
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 (übertaktet)
RAM: F4-3600C15D-16GTZ (übertaktet)
NVMe 1: VP4100-1TBM28H (Win 10)
NVMe 2: ASX8200PNP-2TT-C
HDD: Toshiba MG07ACA14TE
Netzteil: BN299 (700Watt)

Monitor: Dell S2721DGF (IPS Panel)​Kamera: Samsung Note10+ 
Stoppuhr: Zweithandy


*ANLAGEN*
Testergebnise Gen.3 ADATA SSD
Testergebnise Gen.4 Patriot SSD​


----------



## NatokWa (23. März 2021)

Ich würde mich auch ganz gerne zu dem Test bewerben allerdings mache ich es lieber etwas kürzer hier als viele vor mir.

Mein Testsystem kann in der SIG eingesehen werden oder alternativ in meinem Profil inkl auflistung was an SSD's (NVMe + SATA) so verbaut sind. Zusätzlich habe ich ein 2. System mit einem Ryzen 2600X wo eine P5 500GB bereits verbaut ist mit der ich "In Serien" Vergleiche bieten kann inkl der Möglichkeit die SSD an sich darauf zu testen ob sie Intel oder AMD in irgendeiner Weise bevorzugt.

Für Fotos habe ich mein Sony XZ-3, das sollte locker reichen, und was Erfahrung angeht so bin ich schon "ein paar Jahre" hier im  Forum bekannt und auch im Privatleben dafür beliebt praktisch jedem seinen PC/Laptop zu retten/ auf zu motzen.

Würde mich über die Möglichkeit die SSD zu testen sehr freuen und einen umfassenden Testbericht/Vergleich schreiben, genau wie es erwartet wird.


----------



## LongJohn23 (23. März 2021)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test einer der Crucial P5 SSDs bewerben. 

Als erstes zu mir: Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und gelernter Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration. Seit 2010 baue ich auch all meine PCs selbst und habe dabei auch schon einige Projekte für Freunde und Bekannte umgesetzt.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus einem Intel i5 6600k, 16GB RAM und einer RTX 2070. Als Hauptplatine dient ein MSI Z170 A Pro mit entsprechendem M.2 PCIe Gen. 3x4 Slot für den Test. Als weitere Datenträger kommet eine HDD und zwei SATA SSDs zum Einsatz. Insgesamt mit einer Kapazität von 4,5TB. 

Fotos würde ich mit meiner Canon 600D Spiegelreflexkamera machen, wodurch eine gute Qualität sichergestellt ist.

Mein Testszenario würde verschiedene Aspekte abdecken. Als Beginn würde ich synthetische Benchmarks wie den CrystalDiskMark ausführen, gefolgt von einem Ladezeitenvergleich verschiedener Spiele zwischen meiner HDD, einer SATA SSD und dieser M.2 SSD. Zum Schluss würde ich gerne eine Art Alltagstest machen, indem ich größere Videofiles kopiere.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tim


----------



## Solidus0815 (23. März 2021)

Hallo PCGH,

ich würde mich gerne für den Test der Crucial P5 bewerben.
Ich bin 32 Jahre alt und Informatiker/Softwareentwickler/Gamer.

Meine PCs baue und benchmarke ich schon seit ich mich erinnern kann selbst, also sollte der
Einbau und Test kein Problem darstellen.

Testen würde ich die P5 gerne, unter anderem, im Vergleich zu meiner 970 EVO Plus.
Dabei würde ich gerne folgende Bereiche abdecken

Allgemeine Tätigkeiten unter Windows (Windows Installation, Bootvorgang, Dateien kopieren)
Gaming (Auswahl an diversen Titeln neueren und älteren Datums)
Arbeitsalltag. Bei mir unter anderem die Softwareentwicklung (Große Projekte laden, Kompilieren etc.)
Synthetische Benchmark
Caching-Verhalten (Wann und warum bricht die Performance ein)

*Meine Hardware:*
Mainboard: ROG Strix X570-E Gaming
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3700X
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 ROG Strix Advanced
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 2*16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit
NVMe : Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1 TB
SSD 1: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB
SSD 2: Samsung 860 EVO 500 GB
Netzteil: beQuiet Straight Power 750W
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R6

Die Bilder würde ich mit meiner Panasonic LUMIX DMC-FZ1000EG machen.

Viele Grüße
Solidus0815


----------



## hugolost (23. März 2021)

Mein Name ist Dennis, ich bin 37 Jahre alt und komme aus Wuppertal. Ich bin Vater von 3 Kindern.
In meiner Freizeit schreibe ich Hardware Reviews und veröffentliche diese in verschiedenen Foren:






						Inter-Tech X-908 Infini2 white
					

Inter-Tech X-908 Infinity 2 White    Von Inter-Tech habe ich eines ihrer neusten ATX Midi Tower zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.  Diesmal im Test habe ich das X-908 Infini2 White. Wie der Name schon sagt handelt es sich um ein Weißes Gehäuse. Alternativ gibt es das Ganze auch noch in Schwarz...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








						Inter-Tech PowerOn DMG-32 WLAN Karte im Kurztest
					

Von Inter-Tech habe ich eine WLAN PCIe Karte für ein Test zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.  Die DMG-32 wird von der Unterfirma Power On Vertrieben und soll Laut Hersteller bis zu 650Mbps schaffen. Aktuell Kostet die Karte laut Geizhals 10,71€ (Link)       Auf der Verpackung befinden sich neben...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



(weitere Beispiele: https://linktr.ee/hugolost)

Ich würde die SSD gerne in mein neuen Laptop mit Ryzen 4700U einbauen. Dort interessieren mich vor allem die Temperaturen. Zum vergleichen habe ich aktuell eine Samsung SN730 und eine Teamgroup IOPS.

Vielen dank vorab.


----------



## mgutt (23. März 2021)

Ich bin freier Entwickler und würde die M.2 in meiner W10 Workstation testen. Neben den Benchmarks mit den Standard-Tools CDM, Atto, etc, würde ich natürlich auch die Größe des SLC Caches ermitteln. Einen evtl dynamischen Cache würde ich mit verschiedenen Füllgraden "entlarven". Separat würde ich dann noch einen Throttle Test durchführen und die Temperaturen und Übertragungsratenermitteln. Alle Ergebnisse würden dann in Diagrammen dargestellt werden. Als Datenquelle steht mir ausreichend RAM und eine 970 Pro zur Verfügung. Eventuell werde ich die Messung auch einfach mit dd in Linux durchführen. Mal schauen. Eine Systemkamera für ordentliche Fotos ist ebenfalls vorhanden.


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2021)

*Guten Tag PCGH & Crucial,*

gerne möchte ich mich auch für den Test der 2TB SSD bewerben! 
Als leidenschaftlicher Gamer wird bei mir die SSD durch Benchmarks und Games gejagt.
Sämtliche Vorteile der P5 2TB werden daher von mir ermittelt und hervorgehoben, egal ob die SSD dabei mit Windows beschrieben ist oder nur für Games fungiert. 
Ausführlich wird getestet wie sie sich voll und leer verhält. 
Im Vergleich zu den anderen Festplatten in meinen System lässt sich auch ein guter Vergleich aufstellen!

_*Schlägt Crucial Samsung?*_
Wir werden es sehen! 

To be continued...


----------



## motulkevin (23. März 2021)

Ich würde mich sehr gerne für (Testet und behaltet eine von drei Crucial P5 2 TB!) Bewerben, 
Mein System: CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, 
Mainboard: Asrock B450M-Pro4-F, 
Grafikkarte: 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 590 Red Dragon, 
NVME SSD: 512GB Transcend 220S M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC, 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit


----------



## ric84 (23. März 2021)

Ja guten Morgen! Das klingt nach einer tollen Aktion! Da ich eh Platz brauch, um so  besser. Gegenwärtig   möchte  Videos mit meiner GoPro Hero 9 aufnehmen und bearbeiten.  Mit 4k30  benötigen die Videos  unbearbeitet bereits 3,7GB pro 5:20min, das  ist schon heftig, sieht aber qualitativ auch wirklich gut aus.  Aktuell  muss ich jedes  mal Platz auf dem PC frei schaufeln, da durch mein eigens geschaffenes Leid ich über Jahre nur kleine SSDs gekauft hatte, die dann immer etwas größer wurden und heute mit Spielen, Programme  und sonstigen Daten gefüllt sind. Meine jetzige  PCI3.0 NVME von Western Digital sollte eigentlich in meinem nicht mehr vorhandenen NUC PC laufen, er verstand aber doch nur SATA.  Ich muss dank der Videoschnitts viel kopieren und bin stets auf schnellen Speicher angewiesen. Mittlerweile nutze ich auch die Cloud von GoPro, ansonsten könnte ich nie die ganzen Videodaten unterbringen.

Meine Tests würden sich also zum einen um das Handling von großen Dateien für das  Rendern  handeln, der Vergleich zu meiner alten HDD, die noch immer mein Download Ordner beinhaltet und ich im Download theoretisch max 130mb/s  habe  (bremst die mich eigentlich aus? Das gilt es zu eruieren) und  zum  anderen wie sich das Aufräumen  auf die  Performance meiner Kiste widerlegt. Standardmäßig gehört auch ein Speedtest im Vergleich zu all den anderen Festplatten  dazu und wie sich die Geschwindigkeit in den Jahren gesteigert hat.

Mein PC setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

AMD Ryzen 3700x
MSI   X570 Gaming Plus
4x8GB Patriot Viper Steel  DDR4 3800cl16
Gigabyte RTX3070 Gaming OC
Noctua NH  D15
Bequiet 801 Gehäuse mit  7 Lüfter
Asus  PCE AC88
*Festplatten, die es aufzuräumen gilt*
Western Digital PC SN520 NVMe 256GB   PCI3.0 (Systempartition)
Crucial  CT240BX200SSD 240GB  (Spieleplatte 1)
Crucial CT500BX100SSD  465GB (Spieleplatte 2)
OCZ Agility 3  120GB (Bench, Render  und  sonstige Platte)
Hitachi  HDS721010CLA332  1000GB (von 2011, Downloadordner und Datengrab)

Ich würde mich freuen, diese schöne  Crucial P5 2TB testen zu dürfen.


----------



## bardh (23. März 2021)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test der Crucial P5 2Tb.

*Zu meiner Person*:
Studierter Informatiker, sehr hohes Interesse an Hardware, stiller Leser der PCGH seit über 15 Jahren.


*Was ich für den Test anbieten kann*:
- sehr starkes Interesse an Speicher insbesondere SSDs (M.2)
- hochauflösende Aufnahmen mit einer Fujifilm X-T30
- hohes Wissen im Bereich Storage (kenne sämtliche aktuellen SSDs in ihren Stärken und Schwächen)
- ausführlicher Test, welcher neben ausführlichen Benchmarks und weiteren Standardtests, auch Alltagstests beinhaltet
- ich habe bereits selber einige SSDs getestet und eingesetzt (840 Pro, 850 Pro, Samsung 960 Evo, 970 Pro, ADATA S50)
- Tabellen bzw. Grafiken auf hohem Niveau


*System welches als Basis dient*:
- Gigabyte B550i
- AMD Ryzen 5 5600X
- DDR4 3600 CL16 2x 16Gb
- Gigabyte Gaming OC RX 6800


*Was meinen Test speziell machen würde*:
- mir stehen folgende SSDs zur Verfügung, welche ich in den Test aufnehmen könnte:
Kingston A2000 (1Tb), Crucial M4 256Gb
- damit stehen sowohl eine sehr alte SSD, als auch eine aktuelle M.2 SSD für den Test zur Verfügung
- M.2 Kühler: die Crucial P5 2Tb könnte ich sowohl mit als auch ohne Kühler testen (Stichwort throttling)
- weiter könnte ich auch testen, ob die Leistung der SSD durch einen aktiven Kühler (Lüfter) Vorteile erfährt
- auf jeder SSD wird die aktuelle Win10 Version inkl. Updates neu installiert, um eine identische Ausgangslage zu ermöglichen
- hochauflösende Bilder der SSD sowohl einzeln als auch im eingebauten System

Die PCGH Redaktion darf gerne auch Änderungswünsche einbringen.


----------



## robin007 (23. März 2021)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester der Crucial P5 2-TB Version.

Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 27 Jahre alt, komme aus Hessen und bin beruflich in der IT-Branche tätig.

Q: Warum möchte ich die Crucial P5 testen?
A: Ich besitze bereits von Crucial die Crucial P2 500 GB (M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4) und eine Crucial MX500 1 TB (SATA). Daher möchte ich die P5 mit den beiden vergleichen um den P/L Sweetspot für verschiedenen Anwendungsszenarien zu finden.

Q: Wie sieht deine Testumgebung aus?
A: CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3800XT
      MB: Asus  X570 Prime Pro
      RAM: Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3200 4x 8GB (32 GB) CL 16
      GPU: Zotac GTX 1070 Ti MIni
      Kühler: Corsair iCUE H100i RGB PRO XT
      NT: Corsair CX650M
      Gehäuse: Corsair 275R Airflow Weiß
      Betriebssysteme: Windows 10 Pro 20H2 x64 und Pop! OS (Ubuntu 20.04 LTS)

Q: Wie wird der Test verlaufen?
A: Zunächst werde ich sowohl die P2 als auch die P5 an den PCIe 4.0 x4 M.2 Anschluss testen. Dann wird die gleiche Prozedur an den X570 angebundenen PCIe 4.0 x4 M.2 Anschluss getestet. Die Tests werden unter Windows und Linux (Ubuntu) durchgeführt. 

Q: Wie dokumentiere/visualisiere ich die Ergebnisse?
A: Die Testergebnisse werden in Excel importiert.

Q: Was machst du danach mir der P5?
A: Datengrab für MSFS 2020 (Meine 1 TB MX500 wird wahrscheinlich auf Dauer für die kommenden Mods / Add-Ons nicht ausreichen)

Es würde mich sehr freuen für euch ein Review erstellen zu dürfen.

Schöne Grüße

Robin


----------



## BENZA87 (23. März 2021)

*Bewerbung auf den Test der Crucial P5*​

Hallo ich wäre sehr daran interessiert die Crucial P5 zu Testen, und dann darüber einen ausfürlichen Test zu verfassen.

Sie würde für folgende Test zwecke zum Einsatz kommen: *Gaming, Streaming aufnahme, Kopieren großer Daten mengen.

Die P5 würde in folgendes selbst gebautes Setup integriert werden:*


MainboardAsus Rog Strix Z-490CpuIntel I9 10900kGrafikkarteNvidia RTX 3080 10gbRamDDR4 Corsair 64gb 3200MHZFestplatten3 SSDs  Samsung EvoNetzteilThermaltek 850 Watt

Ich würde gerne mal einen anderen Hersteller als Samsung ausprobieren, und wollte auch mal eine M2 testen, aber da die Leistungssteigerrung nur gering über den normaler SSds liegt habe ich mir bisher keine zugelegt, sondern nur den im Netz auffindbaren Tests geglaubt.

Würde mich freuen die möglichkeit zu bekommen eine Crucial P5 zu testen und dann ausfürlich darüber zu berichten. Ich werde auch in meinen Streams darüber erzählen welche Erfahrungen ich mit der P5 mache.

MFG Benza87


----------



## Psion-3mx (23. März 2021)

Testen = Messen. Das freut den inneren Diplomphysiker!

Meine erste SSD gab es kurz nach Fukushima, als Preissteigerungen durch Produktionsausfälle in Japan drohten. Eine OCZ Vertex3 120 GB mit komprimierendem SandForce-Controller, für deren Benchmarks mit entropiearmen Nullbyte-Sektoren gemessen wurde: tolle Zahlen, keine Bedeutung. Im realen Leben war die SSD für mich trotzdem der Speed-Kickdown und Einstieg in eine disruptive Innovation: geräuschloses Speichern ohne bewegte Teile!

Testunterlage wäre mein derzeitiger Sparbuild:
R5 3600 auf B450M Mortar Max, stock
32 GB DDR4 3600@16-19-19
GTX 1070 (FCKETH!)
ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB @ M.2 PCIe3.0x4
Intel 660p 2TB @ M.2 PCIe3.0x2
Samsung 840 EVO 700GB (Salvage) @ SATA (verhagelt den kabelarmen Aufbau)
ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 250GB @ IcyBox M.2 Case mit USB 3 Gen 2

Artikelaufbau: "Von den äußeren zu den inneren Werten"

Erstmal 16 Bilder von der Verpackung innen und außen. `</ironie>`
Mal schauen, ob die Komponenten noch die von früheren Tests sind (siehe ADATA-Gate). 
Natürlich Bilder vom Einbau ins MoBo und in das externe Gehäuse.
Via smartctl inspizieren.
Dann die üblichen synthetischen Benchmarks.
Dann nicht per Windows Explorer 10^6 kleine Dateien kopieren - das misst nur Mist (gilt leider auch für h2benchw).
Real-life-Leistung z.B. über robocopy, Boot-Zeit
Stresstests (Degradation, Temperatur, evtl. auch Fehler nach Stromunterbrechung)
Fazit
(optional) ein von Photoshop-Philip designtes Testsiegel
Zack, fertich!


----------



## G4njaWizard (24. März 2021)

Testen - Bewerten - Staunen

Mit dieser Bewerbung möchte ich mein Interesse an diesem Test bekunden. Helft mir mit einem stück Technik, etwas Zeit und einer Prise meines IT-Know-How's, diesem Test die nötige Würze zu verleihen. Wenn Ihr auch wissen wollt, wie gut dieser "Speicherriegel" meiner Maschine schmeckt, solltet Ihr dabei sein, wenn ich mein Gourmet review dazu abgebe. 

Mein kleines Strommonsterchen besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

- MSI GeForce GTX 1080 TI Gaming X 11 G
- ASUS ROG Crosshair Hero VI
- 512GB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s
- BeQuiet 750 Watt Netzteil
- AMD Ryzen X1700
- 2x G.Skill Trident Z RGB 8GB 3200Mhz
+
Aus Interesse würde ich den Datenträger ebenfalls in mein Notebook verbauen um zu sehen, ob sich das Upgrade lohnt.  Hierbei handelt es sich um ein Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Gen 3

Ich plane den Test wie meine Gerichte - Sehr vielfältig zu gestalten. 
Da meine beiden Mainboards nur jeweils einen M.2 Slot bieten, werde ich improvisieren müssen und ggf. einen M.2 Adapter dafür besorgen. Desweiteren interessieren mich die Geschwindigkeiten in Konkurenz zu meiner Samsung SSD. Nicht ganz unwichtig ist die entstehende Wärme. Meine Samsung SSD besitzt einen passiven Kühler. Wie der Test wohl nach ein paar Stunden dauer Betrieb ohne passiven Kühler ausfallen wird? Das alles und noch mehr erwartet euch in meiner Review. 

Viele Grüße & Stay safe in these times!


----------



## Sandolo (24. März 2021)

Hallo PCGH-Team, liebe Community und Freunde.

Da ich nun auch Mitglied dieses elitären Kreises geworden bin, reiche ich mal eine Bewerbung als Hardwaretester ein.

Mit Ausnahme meines aller ersten PCs von Vobis aus dem Jahre 1996 (mein Amiga 1200 aus dem Jahr 1994 war ja kein PC), baue ich Computer grundsätzlich selber zusammen. Denn wie ihr ja alle sicherlich wisst, sind fertige PCs selten optimal zusammengestellt und bedürfen meist noch einiger nachträglicher Änderungen, um ein ausgewogenes Gesamtbild zu ergeben. Hinzu kommt, dass bei mir der Taler nicht gerade locker sitzt. Daher liegt es auf der Hand, dass ich mir sämtlich Informationen hole, die für eine für mich vernünftige Zusammenstellung nötig sind und spare letztlich viel Geld durch einmaligen Komponentenkauf.

Derzeit nutze ich den PC, neben den üblichen Office- und Multimediaanwendungen, für World of Tanks und plane einen Einstieg bei R3E / RaceRoomRacingExpirience.

Dies führte mich zu folgendem Setup:
- be Quite! Pure Base 500
- be Quite! Pure Wings 2 / 140 mm (2 x Front/ 1 x Back / 1 x Roof)
- be Quite! Dark Power 11 / 550 Watt
- Asus Prime X470-Pro
- AMD Ryzen 5 2600
- be Quite! Dark Rock Slim
- Asus Dual RTX 2060 Super O8G-EVO-V2
- Corsair Venegance LPX (2 x  8GB / 3000 MHz CL 15)
- Corsair Force Series MP510-M.2-SSD (1 x 240 GB x4 / 1 x 480 GB x2)
- Acer KG271C
- Logitech K800i + MX Master 2s (Office/Multimedia)
- Logitech G610 + G502 Hero (Gaming)

Dieses Setup sieht auch ohne RGB nicht nur unverschämt gut aus, es bietet mir in WoT die vollen 144 Hz des Full-HD- / FreeSync-Monitors im 1%-Low und damit ein thearingfreies Spielerlebnis.

Da mein PC komplett auf PCI-E 3.0 läuft und ich mit den beiden Corsair-M.2-SSDs einen guten Vergleich habe, bietet sich ein Langzeittest der Crucial P5 auf meinem System nicht nur an, er drängt sich praktisch schon auf.

Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, zu den Auserwählten zu gehören und die Community mit meinen fesselnden Beiträgen zu verwöhnen. In diesem Sinne erwarte ich aufgeregt eure  Zusage und verbleibe mit den besten Wünschen. Bleibt gesund, euer Sandolo.

P.S. Foto des Systems wird nachgereicht.

Nachtrag:
Wie versprochen noch ein paar Bilder vom System.
Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich auf Kabelmanagment stehe.


----------



## n!Faculty (24. März 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin der Gerrit, 36 Jahre alt, wohne im schönen und windigen Norddeutschland und bin Fachinformatiker / IT-Administrator von Beruf.
Meine Berufswahl ist meinem Hobby entsprungen, dem Spielen am PC.

Testen möchte ich die SSD auf folgendem System:
Ryzen 7 5800x
MSI MEG B550 Unify-X
32GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600
MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio
Kingston A2000 1TB NVMe SSD
WD Blue 500GB mSata SSD
Samsung 850 EVO 256GB SATA

Meine Testkriterien wären u.a.

*Vorstellung des Gerätes*
Womit haben wir es überhaupt zu tun, was macht man damit

*Inbetriebnahme*
Unboxing, Lieferumfang, mögliche Zusatzsoftware, Einbau

*Nutzung*
Festplattenleistung, Benchmarks, Kopiertests, Ladezeiten, Bootzeit
Temperaturentwicklung der SSD im System bei verschiedenen Belastungen

*Fazit*
Zusammenfassung und eigene Meinung zu der getesten Hardware, Empfehlung ja/nein, Preisgestaltung gegenüber anderen gleichwertigen SSDs

Danke fürs Lesen bis hierhin und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## LordEliteX (24. März 2021)

Moin,

da ich schon länger mit dem Gedanke spiele meine M.2 SSD zu upgraden, kommt der Test hier sehr gelegen.
Aktuell werkelt die Samsung 960 EVO mit 500GB in meinem PC. Diese könnte ich dann direkt mit der Crucial P5 vergleichen.

Geplant wären Datentransfers in verschiedenen Größen, Synthetische Benchmarks sowie paar Gaming Benchmarks. (Ladezeiten)
Da ich meine aktuelle M.2 SSD unter anderem auch als Boot Laufwerk nutze, kann ich auch direkt das Acronis True Image for Crucial tool testen. (Besitze noch eine Pcie Erweiterungskarte für M.2 Laufwerke)

Restliche Infos zu meinem PC:
- Ryzen 3900X
- 32 GB DDR4 @3466
- RX 6800 von Saphire
- 2x 2TB Sata SSD (1x SanDisk 1x Crucial MX500)

Das alles sitzt auf dem Crosshair VI Hero mit einem Be Quiet Straight Power 650W Netzteil. 

Gruß LordEliteX


----------



## THas (24. März 2021)

Ja nun, ich habe die P5 Crucial 2TB schon letzte Woche gekauft, würde mich mit meinem ASUS UX331UN Zenbook aber trotzdem gerne an dem Test beteiligen, da ich im Vorfeld schon sehr viel verglichen und Material gewälzt habe, bis meine Kaufentscheidung bei der P5 landete - auch gegen das entschiedene Abraten von "Offiziellen" von Crucial - Personal, das seine eigenen Produkte nicht kennt, schade drum ...  ein kleines Preview meiner ersten Besprechung gleich dazu ... der Text existiert ja schon ... also ... geht raus ...


*Super schnell - Große Wärmeprobleme in Ultrabook - ASUS ZENBOOK UX331UN - Tolle Performance trotzdem.*

Mit 220€ waren die 2TB Crucial gerade vermutlich das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis für eine NVMe PCIe SSD Festplatte Mitte März 2021. Die gute Nachricht zuerst: ASUS Zenbook UX331UN - das funktioniert! Die weniger gute: Man muss was gegen die Wärmeproblematik unternehmen.

So, der Reihe nach. Der ASUS Support wird in Deutschland offenbar von der Firma IPC mitbetreut -deutsche Anfrage wird nebenbei englisch beantwortet. Und die sagten auf meine Anfrage, ob statt der original verbauten SATA 6 SSD von Sandisk (500GB) nicht auch eine PCIe-SSD an diesem Slot angeschlossen werden kann, dass Ihrer Meinung nach das technisch nicht geht, weil eben eine SATA drinsteckt. CRUCIAL wiederum hat einen SSD-Beratungssoftware, daraus ergibt sich: Nein Ihr Gerät ist für die P5 Crucial 2TB nicht geeignet. Fein, wenn man es auf Englisch auch probieren kann - ASUS weltweit Support sagt dann nach 3-4 Wochen intensiver Suche im Web ohne konkrete Hinweise, ja, das geht, aber sie empfehlen wegen der Wärme nur die 1TB Version oder lieber die langsameren P1 oder P2 Versionen ... nicht die 2 TB Version, das hätte noch niemand getestet. Das sind echte Verckaufsgenies!

Ja, also: Leute - unser ASUS UX331UN Zenbook hat zwar nur einen Port für die SSD, der ist aber erkennbar auf der Platine als Typ B und M gekennzeichnet - wir können also zweierlei SATA U N D die PCIe Version 3.0 mit 4 Lanes einstöpseln und es wird laufen ...

Die Asus Leute haben aber nicht ganz unrecht - eingebaut und der Lüfter läuft hoch. Im Prinzip ist unser ZENBOOK ja ein ganz leises, außer vielleicht 30dB flüsterlaufendem Ventilator hören wir in der Regel nichts von unserem Notebook. Das ändert sich gewaltig bis nervig, weil aber offenbar nicht die SSD selber, also nicht die NAND Speichermodule so besonders heiß werden. sondern der vorne sitzende Controler vermutlich 70-80 Grad erzeugt, wobei die NAND-Bausteine vielleicht 60 Grad erzeugen und es so auf der Crucial-Testsoftware für die SSD zu keinem kritischen Hitzefehler kommt. Das bedeutet, wir überhitzen die wichtigen Bauteile der SSD im Normalgebrauch vermutlich nicht. Der Controler seinerseits gibt aber in die ultraflache Chassis des 13mm Netbooks so viel Hitze ab, dass der Prozessor selber weit über70 Grad erzeugt, was den Venti ordentlich ins Pusten bringt - also dauernd möchte ich das nicht ertragen. Zu viel Gerödel und manche Ventis fiepen gerne ultrahoch.

Da wir noch 3-4mm Luftraum über der m2.2280 SSD haben, die P5 Crucial ist auch (wichtig für unseren Steckplatz) nur einseitig bestückt, die dem Board zugewandte Seite ist eine leere Platine mit Aufkleber, können wir noch an einer passiven Kühlung der Karte arbeiten.

Mangels passendem Kühler zur Hand habe ich einige ein Millimeter hohe 2cm Stahlunterlagscheiben aus der Werkstatt genommen und einfach mal nur mit TESA verklebt. Es ist also noch keine optimale Wärmeleitbrücke zwischen SSD und Stahlscheiben entstanden (>>> siehe Foto im Anhang), aber ich habe die Temperatur des Gesamtsystems von 72-79 Grad damit wieder auf 54-60 Grad heruntergebracht und bei normalem Arbeiten ist das System jetzt wieder fast gut.

Last bitte NIE DIE STAHLSCHEIBEN die PLATINE berühren – das kann der Tod des Notebooks sein KURZSCHLUSS. Neue Platine kostet ein paar Hundert !!!!

Noch einmal verbessern konnte ich die Wärmebelastung durch zwei Softwareanwendungen der Crucial SSD.

Crucial bietet eine Software namens Crucial Storage Executive (exe) an - auf der Herstellerseite herunterladen und dann gibt es ZWEI Sachen: Erstens den Momentum Cache aktivieren und (ist nicht so wichtig wie erstens) zweitens das Over Provisioning aktivieren - letzteres nimmt einem allerdings ein paar Prozent vom Speichervolumen der Disk weg. Aber gut, wenn´s dafür ruhiger wird.

Was beides bedeutet … googeln Leute!

Am Anfang nach dem Einbau zeigte natürlich die freie Testsoftware CrystelDISKMark stolze 3697 MB/s (read) und 3331 MB/s (write), doch das ist nur Show. Was durch die aufwallende Hitze wirklich passierte, konnte man sehr schön beim Kopieren innerhalb der SSD von einer auf eine andere Partition sehen: Die Kopierrate schnellte in Sekunden auf über 1000MB/s hoch und wurde nach 5-7sec auf magere 100 MB/s gedrosselt, um dann wieder auf 400-600 MB/s hochzugehen für 2-4 sec und wieder auf unter 100 MB/s gedrosselt zu werden. Wie ein Yoyo - wenn der Gesamtvorgang 300-500 MB/s erbrachte, dann war es fast so gut wie eine alte SATA zum halben Preis. Dann kann man auch ein anderes Model einsetzen, wenn man die Temperaturproblematik nicht in Griff bekommt, wird die SSD im Alltagsgebrauch NIE auf ihre Geschwindigkeiten kommen, außer beim CrystalDISK-Test – das ist so ähnlich wie VW-Dieselskandal.

Eigentlich sollte CrystalDiskInfo (andere Software) mir die Temperatur verraten - aber die Software meint, es sei keine Festplatte verbaut. Freundlicherweise liefert DrHardware (weitere freie Software) mir Temperaturwerte, allerdings nicht von der SSD direkt. Aber immerhin vom Innern des PC.

Augenblicklich läuft die Platte noch mit den Standard-Treibern, die das WIN10 H20 zur Verfügung gestellt hat, ich habe die Crucial-Treiber noch nicht gefunden.

Jedenfalls - ich werde diese SSD behalten und hoffe, dass der in einigen Wochen aus China zu liefernden professionellen Passivkühler aus einem Kupfersockel und einem Graphene-Aufsatz (hab zwei bestellt 3mm und 4mm hohe Version) das Kühlproblem erledigt. Auch will ich dann in die Bodenplatte des Notebooks direkt über den Kanälen des Graphene Grills laufen, die vorne über dem SSD Controler sitzen noch ein paar zusätzliche Lufteinlasslöcher mit ca 2mm Durchmesser durchbohren. (Mache Notiz dann hier)

Also – wer sich zutraut, dass er das Hitzeproblem der P5 Crucial 2TB meistert, dem kann ich zum Kauf raten.


ES FOLGT EINE BESCHREIBUNG FÜR WENIGER FORTGESCHRITTENE, WIE SIE IHRE DATEN UMZIEHEN

Und wer jetzt sagt, wie zieht man denn eine alte Platte auf eine neue Platte, wenn man nur einen Slot hat.

Alte Platte mit Acronis (bei Crucial downloadbar) oder (meine Wahl) mit AOMEI-Backupper einmal das System backuppen auf eine entsprechend große externe Platte und einmal ein Abbild der ganzen Platte backuppen.

(Schließen Sie alle Programme aber vorher - ich hatte blöderweise mein Emailprogramm (outlook) geöffnet und prompt wurden die Mails nicht in die Sicherung mitübernommen). Übrigens - sollten Sie über einen Rechner mit mehr Festplattenanschlüssen verfügen, auch einen für Ihre alte SATA m2 SSD, dann können Sie via USB-Stick ein Linuxprogramm Clonezilla verwenden. Der Rechner bootet mit LINUX und sie können die Festplatten klonen. Allerdings ist die neue P5 Crucial eine NWMe - also brauchen Sie dafür auch den passenden PCIe-Adapter in ihrem Kopierrechner - und das Ding extra wegen 1x kopieren kaufen rentiert nicht)

Schritt 1b: Backup-Programm ebenfalls extern sichern, sie wollen ja später von neuer Platte aus zurückkopieren können.

Schritt 2

Suchen Sie bei Microsoft nach "Win 10 creator" und laden Sie sich dort die Software zum "Sie möchten sich Windows 10 auf Ihrem PC installieren" die angebotene Software MediaCreationTool20H2.exe herunter.

Starten Sie diese Software: Windows 10 Setup. Wählen Sie aus: Installationsmedien (USB ... ISO) erstellen. Beantworten Sie alle Fragen zu Ihrem neuen Wunschsystem.

Stöpseln Sie einen USB-Stick mit mind. 5GB an und (er wird gelöscht!!!) die Software macht diesen Stick nun "bootfähig", heißt, der Stick kann einen Computer starten, auf dem eine völlig leere Festplatte ohne ein Betriebssystem verbaut ist.

Jetzt haben Sie 2 Schritte von 6 geschafft: Sie haben die alte Platte gesichert, den USB-Stick startklar.

Schritt 3: alte Platte ausbauen - Schrauben des ASUS Zenbook mit passendem Werkzeug (!!!!) öffnen (Torx) - gibt keine verdeckten (zB unter Gummifüssen versteckt. NEIN). Deckel abnehmen. Vorsicht, mit der Ecke des Deckels nicht die Platine kontakten !!!!

SSD am Kreuzschlitz lösen - herausnehmen.

Schritt 4: neue SSD PCIe NVMe einsetzen in den m2 Slot - berühren Sie niemals die Kontakte!!! Statische Entladung.
Falsche Verpolung aufgrund der Nase i Slot nicht möglich.

Schritt 5: Beim ersten Durchlauf nicht nötig, aber wer einen zweiten Start braucht (sollte diesen Schritt dann spätestens dann machen, für das erste Mal nicht nötig, weil die neue Platte hat kein System, also findet der PC selber den USB-Stick) ... der PC muss wissen, von welchem Medium er booten soll. Er sucht immer zuerst auf der SSD - Starten Sie den Rechner, drücken Sie F2 und warten bis Sie im BIOS des Rechners sind. Beim ASUS-BIOS sehen Sie rechts die Bootsequence - oben die Platte, an zweiter Stelle ihr angesteckter USB Stick mit dem neuen WIN10 ... ziehen Sie die Reihenfolge so, dass der USB oben steht. F10 - speichern und der Bootvorgang beginnt.

Der Stick zaubert Ihnen nun ein nagelneues WIN10auf die neue Platte. Sie brauchen dazu keine Keys oder Anmeldeschlüssel. (bei späterer Dauernutzung schon, aber das wollen Sie ja gar nicht)

Schritt 4: Installieren Sie das Backup-Programm (Schritt 1b) auf dem neuen Windowssystem.

Schritt 5: Wählen Sie "wiederherstellen" aus, bei AoMEi dann Image wählen (auf der externen Platte) - ich habe es in zwei Schritten gemacht - erst das System wieder zurückgespielt - dann wird das gerade neue WIN 10 mit dem alten gesicherten System wieder überschrieben. Und dann habe ich das Gesamtplatten-Image wieder zurückgespielt. Man hätte es vermutlich auch nur mit Schritt „Gesamtplatte“ auf einen Rutsch geschafft.

Schritt 6: Eigentlich fertig: ABER meine alte Platte hatte 4 Partitionen (Laufwerke C:,D:,E:;M und die sind nun in derselben alten Größe wieder auf der 4x so großen neuen Platte. Hm!

Wenn man nun möchte, ist die Partitionen vergrößern. Soweit ich mich erinnere, kann man das mit Acronis tatsächlich problemlos. Ich habe es mit Windows Bordmitteln gelöst: Rechte Taste auf Windows-Symbol links unten: Datenträgerverwaltung. Und das geht, aber ist nicht so komfortabel.

Dort sehen Sie Ihre(n) Datenträger 0 zB mit seinen Partitionen und ganz rechts noch schwarzer Balken - die noch unbelegten Teile der neuen Platte. Arbeiten Sie von hinten, also rechts, nach links, Richtung Festplatten Partition C. Ich richtete eine größere Partition mit Buchstabe L: ein - kopierte alle Dateien von D: dahinein. Dann löschte ich die leere D: und benannte L: in die nun größere D: um. Jetzt haben Sie rechts hoffentlich immer noch freien Platz, richten Sie wieder eine L: ein - kopieren alle von E: hinein, undsoweiter ... weil Sie können nicht einfach D: vergrößern, weil an beiden Enden C: und E: liegen - also müssen Sie so einen Verschiebebahnhof durchziehen, bis sie am Ende hoffentlich Ihre gewünschte Größe der Partitionen über die gesamte Plattengröße verteilt haben.

HINWEIS: Wenn Sie später zur besseren Verwaltung des Laufwerks die Option „Over Provisioning“ auswählen, dann zwackt die Ihnen rechts wieder Speicherplatz ab - meine letzte Partition namens M: wurde dadurch später um 186 GB wieder verkleinert, das können Sie gleich mitplanen beim Hin- und Herschieben.

Wem die Schieberei zu blöd ist - machen Sie eben eine neue Partition mit neuem Laufwerksbuchstaben auf. Hier in der Datenträgerverwaltung können Sie ein neues einfaches Volume auswählen (Namenstaufe nicht vergessen) und einen Buchstaben dazuwählen. FERTIG

So, jetzt pfeift er schon wieder – das nervt – hoffentlich behalte ich recht mit den Graphene-Kühlern – die Wärme-Ableitfähigkeit ist höher als bei Kupfer, darauf baue ich. Und Wärmeleitpaste werde ich auch noch ganz vorsichtig einsetzen – sollte nichts davon auf die Platine der SSD tropfen. Hab dabei kein gutes Gefühl.

Zusatz: Für die alte SATA m2 (Sandisk 500) habe ich ein USB-Case gekauft. Achtung. Es gibt auch hier keine multifähigen Platinenträger; entweder NVMe oder SATA, irgendwie für beide Typen geeignete werden nicht angeboten derzeit. Schon ein Technikwirrwarr.


----------



## TP555_1981 (26. März 2021)

Guten Tag

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Test Bewerben.

Ich heisse Thomas. und bin 39 Jahre , und bin schon seit 1993 im PC Business dabei , angefangen habe ich 1991 mit dem Amiga 500 , also schon ein alter Hase  .

Ich würde mich daher auch sehr freuen , evlt. beim Testen mitmachen zu dürfen.

Mein System für den Test.

CPU:      Intel i5 10400F @ 4,1ghz
CPU Küher Cryorig H5 Uni. mit 140mm Noctua Lüfter.
Board:    Gigabyte Z490 UD
Ram:      16GB Crucial Ballistix 3200 CL16 @ 3550 CL15 17 17
GPU:      XFX RX5700 DD Ultra
M2:       WD SN550 500GB
Netzteil  Corsair AX760

Alle Ergebnisse , würde ich dann auch als Video bereitstellen.

Natürlich werden alle Tests , ohne Schnellstart , oder Ram Cache murks durchgeführt , damit kein ergebniss verfälscht wird.

Windows 10 wird für den Test ganz frisch installiert

Und Videos , werden abgefilmt , damit keine mehr last durch OBS & Co verursacht werden kann.
Kamera : Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 Pro.

Test Methoden.
Max. Geschwindigkeit R/W
Test bei über 90% Füllung R/W
Direkt auf die M2 Kopieren.
Maximale Schreib Rate ermittlen , wenn der Schreib Cache voll ist.
Max. Temperaturen.
Ein Paar Spiele Ladezeiten Test.
Windows 10 Start.

Tools
Crystal Diskmark
AS SSD
Total Commander.
CD Check.
HWinfo 64
ATTO Disk Benchmark

PS. Bin sehr zu Frieden mit Produkten von Crucial , besonders mit DDR3 Speicher  2x8GB 1600 CL9 , den ich jetzt seit 2013 besitze , und immer noch Perfekt läuft.   .

Einen schönen Tag Wünsche ich noch , und viel Gesundheit. !


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (26. März 2021)

*Moin zusammen,*

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich auf den Lesertest der Crucial P5.

Vorweg kurz zu meiner *Person*:
Ich bin "m" und mittlerweile 27 Jahre alt. Momentan arbeite ich als wissenschaftlicher Mitarbeiter in einem fertigungstechnischen Institut. Über meine Art, Reviews zu schreiben, Daten aufzunehmen und darzustellen könnt ihr euch in meiner Signatur und außerdem im Hardwareluxx unter anderem HIER (QNAP) und HIER (QNAP #2) selber ein Bild machen.

Auf die Frage, warum ich den Lesertest durchführen möchte, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nur eine *kurze knackige Antwort*:
Mich reizt die Kapazität von 2 TB. Mit Crucial habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, war doch meine allererste SSD eine M4 und meine günstige Empfehlung an Freunde und Verwandte schon lange eine BX500.

Die Crucial P5 würde ich in meinem *Razer Blade 15 2019 Advanced* einem Test unterziehen, wo sie sich mit einer Samsung 970 Evo 1TB messen muss. Die volle Anbindung von PCIe 3.0 x4 ist demnach vorhanden.

Es folgt eine vorläufige Gliederung, nach denen ich den Test der SSD aufbauen werde.
Änderungen sind aber natürlich mit Feedback und spontanen Ideen möglich.

*Vorstellung des Gerätes*
*Inbetriebnahme*
Unboxing
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitungsqualität
Acronis True Image (Samsung 1TB kopieren auf Crucial 2TB)

*Alltagsnutzung*
Festplattenleistung
Benchmarks
Kopiertests
Ladezeiten

Temperaturen und Fiepen

*Fazit*
Eigene Meinung
Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zum aktuellen Markt

Ich würde mich über eine Zusage sehr freuen und mir dann entsprechend die Zeit nehmen, einen qualitativ guten Testbericht abzuliefern. Im Anschluss darf sich meine Freundin darüber freuen, die kleine Sata SSD im ihrem Laptop gegen die Samsung getauscht zu bekommen 

*Bis dahin bleibt gesund und genießt trotz der Umstände die Osterzeit! *


----------



## clockover (27. März 2021)

Hallo ich heiße Max bin 27 Jahre und entwickle beruflich Business-Software. Ich würde gerne bei dem Test der ist SSD mitmachen, und könnte umfangreiche Ergebnisse zur lese und schreib Performance liefern. Ich kann Vergleichswerte zu anderen NVMe M2 SSDs liefern.

Ryzen 7 5800X
MSI MEG X570 ACE 
16 GB RAM-Kit Samsung B-Die 
(F4-3200C14D-8GTZR)
1TB Samsung EVO 970 NVMe M2 SSD 
500GB SanDisk 3D Ultra NVMe SSD 
Zotac GeForce GTX 1660 Super


----------



## Katajama73 (27. März 2021)

Hallo,

Mein Name ist Frank, bin 47 Jahre alt und arbeite als IT Systemelektroniker.



hiermit möchte ich mich für den SSD Test bewerben.



Ein geeignetes Testsystem steht dafür natürlich zur Verfügung.


Benchmark Tools sind mir nicht fremd, und bereits auf dem PC installiert.

Als Vergleichs Objekte stehen 3 andere PCI-E SSD und weitere SATA SSD zur Verfügung.


Brauchbare Fotos und ein ausführlicher Text stellen kein Problem dar.



Ich würde mich freuen, für diesen (und weitere) Tests ausgewählt zu werden,


----------



## Schori (27. März 2021)

Ahoi PCGH-Team,

dann möchte ich mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben.
Zu meiner Person, ich schraube seit gut 15 Jahren an PCs herum , baue meine Rechner stehts selbst und bin auch in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis der PC-Nerd. Nicht zuletzt wegen Eurem Magazin.

Ich würde die SSD in meinem PC (Signatur) testen und könnte diese mit verschiedenen SSDs vergleichen. PCIe, SATA mit DRAM und SATA ohne DRAM stehen zur Auswahl.
Für die Vergleiche kommen natürlich die standartmäßigen synthetischen Benchmarks zum Einsatz, weiterhin würde ich einen großen (~100GB) und einen kleinen (~10GB) Ordner kopieren und die Zeiten messen. Aus den Ergebnissen würden dann dementspechende Diagramme generiert.

Gerade der Vergleich zwischen meiner recht lahmen PM951 und der P5 interessiert mich persönlich doch sehr. Die Crucial würde nach dem Test auch die Samsung OEM ersetzen.
Fotos sind kein Problem, Kamera und Photoshop sind vorhanden.


----------



## raphajaner (27. März 2021)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

tatsächlich könnte ich Euch einen interessanten Workflow zur Evaluierung der SSD anbieten: Aktuell befinde ich mich in der heißen Phase meiner Masterarbeit im Bereich des autonomen Fahren. Über einen selbstlernenden Ansatz (engl. Reinforcement Learning, RL) arbeiten wir daran, eine komplexe Multi-Agenten-Fahrsituation zu koordinieren. Moderne Lösungsansätze verwenden dabei tiefe neuronale Netze (engl. deep neural networks, DNN) zur Funktionsapproximierung.

Das von mir verwendete Netz verwendet die weit verbreitete Tensorflow-Library zur Erstellung dieser Netze, dabei treten im Bereich des RL allerdings zwei große Probleme auf: Die Verwendung einer GPU ist häufig kontraproduktiv, da durch die Simulation der Agenten-Umgebung-Interaktion unheimlich viel Overhead entsteht, außerdem sind Ergebnisse häufig schwierig zu interpretieren und es tritt Trainingsinstabilität auf - daher logge ich über das Training viele Parameter mit Tensorboard, eine Art Debugging-Tool für Machine Learning-Anwendungen. Die Crux: Das Training von mehreren Stunden  produziert auch gerne 50-100GB an Log-Files, und diese müssen von mir ausgewertet, sowie verglichen werden. Zu Beginn meiner Arbeit habe ich hauptsächlich auf einem Server gerechnet, aktuell habe ich jedoch meinen Heim-PC aufgerüstet (mit Fokus auf die CPU), um die Möglichkeit zur schnelleren, lokale Analyse zu haben. Meine 500GB SATA-SSD kommt allerdings an Ihre Grenzen! Daher wäre eine flotte, und insbesondere 2TB große Testplatte der Knüller für mich. Endlich keine Sorgen mehr haben, ob noch genug Speicher vorhanden ist. Zusätzlich erhoffe ich mir durch die hohe Lesegeschwindigkeit schneller Daten in Tensorboard laden zu können, aktuell vergehen da schnell mehrere Minuten, bis die Daten fertig geladen und visualisiert werden.

Insgesamt könnte ich daher einen ausführlichen Bericht bzgl. des Einflusses auf meinen herausfordernden Workflow bieten, ein klassischer Praxisbericht also. Hinsichtlich synthetischer Tests habe ich bisher keine Erfahrung; wäre aber ein Punkt, den ich persönlich auch spannend fände. Gute Bilder könnte ich ebenfalls liefern, ich hatte früher nebenher als Eventfotograf gearbeitet!

Hardware:
AMD Ryzen 7 5800x
MSI B450 A-Pro Max
Nvidia GTX1650 Super
Crucial MX500 500GB SATA

Cheers
Raphael


----------



## Aganyur (27. März 2021)

Hallo an's PCGH-Team,
erstmal vielen Dank für eure Lesertest-Aktion!
Ich würde für euch gerne die Crucial P5 testen, denn meine aktuelle Samsung 870 Evo Plus mit ihren 500GB ist schon so gut wie voll...

Aber natürlich will ich auch mal schauen, was sich so in den letzten zwei Jahren an Entwicklung getan hat, für viele sind die Samsungs ja das Maß aller Dinge, oder zumindest eine etablierte, als zuverlässig angesehene Marke.
Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren einen neuen PC gegönnt mit folgender Hardware:

Mainboard: ASUS Prime X470-Pro
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36
GPU: Powercolor Vega56 Red Dragon
SSD: Samsung 870 Evo Plus 500GB
HDD: Seagate SSHD 4TB

Zwei Aspekte würde ich versuchen, bei meinen Tests herauszufinden:
1. Lohnt es sich, abgesehen vom mittlerweile günstiger verfügbaren Speicherplatz, alleine für die Leistung die SSD zu ersetzen? Oder lässt sich allenfalls in synthetischen Benchmarks ein Leistungsunterschied feststellen? Natürlich wird es hier schon allein aufgrund der Speichergrößen zu Unterschieden kommen, aber sind die auch „praxisrelevant“?
2. Bietet das ASUS Prime X470-Pro zwei M.2-Steckplätze. Der Erste ist mit PCIe-3.0x4 angebunden, der zweite mit PCIe-3.0x2. Auch hier würde mich besonders interessieren, ob dies „im Alltag“ einen relevanten Unterschied macht. Nominell arbeiten aktuelle NVMe-SSDs schon praktisch an der Leistungsgrenze der PCIe-3.0x4-Schnittstelle, aber auch hier wieder: Merke ich davon was, wenn ich nicht gerade schnell ein TB an Daten verschieben muss? Laden meine Spiele oder mein System deswegen wirklich langsamer? Gibt es vielleicht auch in speziellen Situationen (z.B. für Fotografen, die gerade einen großen Batzen Metadaten an hunderten oder tausenden Fotos ändern müssen?) überhaupt einen Unterschied?

Mittlerweile bieten ja durchaus eine Reihe (gerade bei den auf Spieler ausgerichteten) Mainboards mehrere, manchmal eben unterschiedlich angebundene M.2-Ports an, sollte ein Anwender, dem der Platz auf seiner Haupt-M.2-SSD nicht mehr ausreicht, dann also eher „eine dazu“ kaufen, oder besser „einen größeren Ersatz“?

Abgesehen davon wird natürlich auch ein „Standardpaket“ an synthetischen Benchmarks durchgeführt, z.B. mit dem Atto Disk Benchmark.

Also, ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich für Euch eins der Module testen darf,

viele Grüße,

Aganyur


----------



## skoberst (27. März 2021)

moin.

ich bewerbe mich auch mal als tester. Seit  ca. 24  Jahren schraub ich meine daddelkisten selbst zusammen und gelegentlich auch für freunde. 

ich habe ein gigabyte X570 aorus master V1.2 mit einem 3700X als grundsystem, GTX 1080 Phoenix GS, 32 Gb ram, eine 2TB M2 als spielegrab (ADATA S8200pro am CPU M2) und eine 1TB SATA ssd (OCZ Vector 180)  als BS laufwerk. Luftkühlung in einem Fractal Definde 7XL.

Ich würde die M2 am Chipsatz  als ersatz für die 1TB SATA ssd verwenden/testen.


Grüße


----------



## Falcony6886 (28. März 2021)

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebes Crucial-Team,

auch ich bewerbe mich mal wieder auf den Lesertest der Crucial P5 2TB NVMe SSD! Warum? Nun, weil ich zum Einen wahnsinnig gerne Reviews schreibe und zum Anderen die P5 sehr gut für mein neues Intel System gebrauchen könnte. Damit steige ich hier auch ein, testen würde ich vorwiegend mit folgender Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i9-10900k
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Super Mega + 2x Noctua NF-A12x25
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX Z590-A Gaming Wifi
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT "Founders Edition"
Netzteil: Corsair AX 760 Platinum
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Pure Base 600
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB, Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint 1TB 3,5 Zoll

Darüber hinaus würde ich die Crucial P5 auch mit einem AMD-System durch meinen geplanten Testparcours jagen:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX B550-E Gaming
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Evoke GP OC
Netzteil: Corsair AX 850 Gold
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom BVB Mod
SSD: Sabrent Rocket PCIe 4.0 NVMe SSD 500 GB, Crucial MX 500 2TB, SanDisk Ultra 3D 2TB
HDD: Samsung 2TB 3,5 Zoll, Seagate 2TB SSHD 3,5 Zoll

So hätten die Leser einen Eindruck zur Performance der Crucial P5 sowohl auf einem aktuellen Intel, als auch einem AMD-System. Zen3-Tests könnte ich auch noch anbieten, wobei ich dort nicht von einem Unterschied zum R9 3900X ausgehen würde, da die Chipsätze identisch sind!

Neben dem obligatorischen Unboxing, dem Lieferumfang und den Produkteigenschaften, würde ich meinen Testbericht vor allem auf die Performance fokussieren - denn darum geht es doch in einem "Xtreme"-Forum! 

Die Crucial P5 müsste gegen verschiedene SSDs (Samsung 970 Evo, Samsung 970 Evo Plus, Samsung 860 Evo, Crucial MX 500, SanDisk Ultra 3D 2TB, Sabrent Rocket NVMe 4.0) aus meinem Bestand antreten. Zum Einsatz kommen theoretische Tests zu Lese- und Schreibraten mit dem Crystal Disk Mark 8.0.1, dem AS SSD Benchmark, dem AIDA64 Disk Benchmark und dem PC Mark 10 Drive Consistency Test.

Darüber hinaus werde ich händisch die Ladezeiten einiger Games (Cyberpunk 2077, Red Dead Redemption 2, The Witcher 3, Anno 1800, Forza Horizon 4) messen und untereinander vergleichen. Selbstverständlich werde ich auch einen Blick auf die Temperaturen der SSD beim Zocken und Arbeiten werfen und diese vergleichen!

Das Inhaltsverzeichnis meines Testberichts sieht also in etwa so aus:

1.Einleitung und Danksagung
2.Unboxing: Lieferumfang und Produkteigenschaften
3.Einbau der Crucial P5 mit kurzer Anleitung
4.Theoretische Benchmarks
   4.1 Crystal Disk Mark
   4.2 AS SSD Benchmark
   4.3 AIDA64 Disk Benchmark
   4.4 PC Mark 10 Drive Consistency Test
5.Gaming Tests - Ladezeiten
   5.1 Cyberpunk 2077
   5.2 Red Dead Redemption 2
   5.3 The Witcher 3
   5.4 Anno 1800
   5.5 Forza Horizon 4
6.Temperaturen der Crucial P5 - Idle und Last
7.Acronis True Image: Klappt das Klonen des Systemlaufwerks?
8.Crucial Storage Executive im Vergleich mit Samsung Magician
9.Fazit und Empfehlung

Wie ihr seht, würde ich auch die mitgelieferte/zum Download verfügbare SSD-Software von Acronis und Crucial testen und berichten, inwiefern hier ein Mehrwert für die User vorhanden ist. Ich bin mir sicher, hier wieder ein für die PCGH-X User sehr informatives und unterhaltsames Review auf die Beine stellen zu können.

Solltet ihr noch Zweifel an meinen Review-Qualitäten haben, schaut doch mal in meine bisherigen Produkttests aus dem letzten Jahr hier im Forum:

NZXT Kraken Z63
ASUS ROG STRIX B550-E
Gigabyte AORUS 16 GB DDR4-3600 RGB RAM Kit
MSI Optix MAG273R 27 Zoll eSports Monitor

Gute Fotos kann ich liefern und ich probiere mich auch gerne an einem passenden Video - auch wenn ich in diesem Format noch einige Erfahrungen sammeln muss!

Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen, eine der drei Crucial P5 2TB NVMe SSDs testen zu dürfen! Die Teilnahmebedingungen werden von mir vollständig akzeptiert und auch erfüllt!

Viele Grüße aus Dortmund und bleibt gesund!
Matthias


----------



## Punky260 (28. März 2021)

Liebes Team der PCGH, liebe Community,

ich heiße Johannes, bin 33 Jahre alt und im technischen Support tätig.
Mein Interesse für Computer besteht schon seit den frühen 486er Zeiten und äußert sich nach wie vor durch den Konsum von Tech- und Gaming-News, aktivem Gaming und den ein oder anderen Overclocking-Projekten.

Aus letzterem Bereich sind mir auch Test-Umgebungen und Benchmarks wohl vertraut. Dabei würde mein Augenmerk nicht unbedingt nur auf den reinen Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeiten liegen.
Seit dem kürzlichen Umzug meines PCs in sein neues Gehäuse und dem darauf folgenden Umstieg vom alten CNPS9900A Luftkühler (der für sein Alter noch überraschend kompetitiv ist) auf eine AIO erfreuen sich eigentlich alle Komponenten über gesunkene Temperaturen. Bis auf – ihr ahnt es schon – der Crucial P1 SSD, die im m.2 Slot sitzt und vorher vom direkten Luftstrom des CPU Kühlers profitiert hat. Da die P1 schon bei vergleichsweise niedrigen Temperaturen die Geschwindigkeiten bremst, wäre die Entwicklung der P5 in diesem Gebiet etwas, dass ich genauer unter die Lupe nehmen würde. Dabei steht neben der Mainboard-Abdeckung auch noch ein separater m.2 Kühlkörper für eine Gegenüberstellung zur Verfügung. Der Vergleichstest ist eh angedacht und ich würde mich freuen, diesen um die P5 erweitern zu können.
Aber natürlich muss sich die neue Crucial SSD auch in den klassischen Leistungsdaten gegen meine P1 und MX500 durchsetzen können, was ich durch verschiedene Szenarien wie CrystalDiskMark, Cyberpunk 2077 und weiteren Spielen so wie Programmen testen würde.
Zunächst würde allerdings eine Spiegelung der Windows Partition mit der beigelegten Software folgen. Boot-Zeiten, Einbau und Zubehör werden dabei selbstverständlich auch begutachtet.

Mit Word und Excel bin ich ebenso vertraut, wie mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung. Für die Fotos steht mir ein S20 und gutes Licht zur Verfügung.

Meine verwendete Hardware:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (via Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 gekühlt)
Asus ROG Strix X570-E Gaming
32GB DDR4-3200 Corsair Vengeance
Asus RTX 2060 A6G
bequiet! StraightPower 850W
Lian Li Lancool II Mesh (2x Shadow Wings 2 - 140mm top, 1x Silent Wings 3 - 120mm rear)

1TB Crucial P1 im m.2 Slot (CT1000P1SSD8)
2TB Crucial MX500 via SATA (CT2000MX500SSD1)
zusätzlich zum Testen verfügbar: 2TB Seagate BarraCuda via SATA (ST2000DM008)



Ich bin gespannt mehr von den Lesertests zu erfahren und würde mich natürlich freuen selbst etwas Erfahrung und Zeit beisteuern zu können.

Lieben Gruß,
Johannes


----------



## D3N$0 (28. März 2021)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich versuche mal (wieder) mein Glück und würde gerne zur besagten SSD ein Review von mir geben. Warum gerade ich mich für den Test eigne? gute Frage - becuase of Reasons? 
Spaß beiseite, ich würde mich als versierter Hardwarebastler bezeichnen, der durchaus in der Lage ist ein Review von Massenspeichern von sich zu geben. Ich könnte hier noch weiter Quatsch von mir geben und den Betrag weiter ausschmücken aber das würde ich dann aufs Review auslagern, sofern es soweit kommt.

Der Test würde auf einem/allen der folgenden Testsystemen erfolgen, genug Hardware zum gegen testen wäre denke ich vorhanden:

System 1:

- Ryzen 7 3700X
- Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
- MSI RTX2080
- 2x 16GB Crucial Ballistix 3200 @3800
- 2x MP510 960GB M.2 SSD
- 1x Sandisk Extreme Pro 960GB Sata SSD


System 2:

- Ryzen 5 2600X
- MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
- Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+
- 2x 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3000 @3466
- 1x WD Blue 1TB M.2 SSD
- Crucial MX500 1TB Sata SSD


System 3:

- Ryzen 7 5800X
- Gigabyte B550 Aorus Pro AC
- Zotac GTX1080 AMP Extreme
- 2x 16GB Crucial Ballistix 3200 @3466
- 1x Kingston A2000 M.2 SSD


System 4:

- Ryzen 3 1200
- MSI B350 Gaming Plus
- GPU variiert da Troubleshoot System
- 2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws 2800
- 160 GB WD HDD 


Besten Dank fürs Bewerbung durchlesen


----------



## JohnDonson1 (29. März 2021)

Hej PCGH,

ich bin Michael, M38 und würde die SSD gemeinsam mit meinem 12-jährigen Sohn in seinem Spielerechner testen.

Neben einer Überprüfung der synthetischen Leistungsdaten, vor allem im Vergleich zu bereits vorhandenen Komponenten ( HDD, SATA SSDs und NVME SSD Gen 3 ), würde ich vor allem den Eindruck im Alltag in den Fokus nehmen. Natürlich durch Tests und Messungen belegt aber auch subjektive Eindrücke.
Die wären zum einen, rein aus der Perspektive des Zockers, zum zweiten auch der Eindruck den die Crucial P5 als Systemplatte im Vergleich zur vorhandenen SSD bei typischen Office Arbeiten hinterlässt. Sicher geht Homeschooling damit in vielfacher Geschwindigkeit!

Ein Bonus ist da natürlich, dass ich mehr Zeit mit meinem Sohn verbringen kann und wir gemeinsam schreiben können und gleichzeitig noch etwas lernen. Ich hoffe dass das dann nicht nur neue Schimpfwörter sind.

Kommen wir zum Testsystem:

Da Opa im vergangenen Jahr einen Fertig PC spendiert hat (natürlich ohne vorher zu Fragen was er kaufen soll) waren wir im vergangenen Jahr damit beschäftigt das System im Rahmen des Taschengeldes zu erweitern.  Das Projekt kam dann durch die Hardwarepreise zum Erliegen, wir freuen uns aber schon darauf nächstes Jahr weiter machen zu können 
Trotzdem konnte mein Sohn erste PC-Selbstbau Erfahrungen sammeln und für mich gab es auch ein paar Updates, da mein letztes System zum Spielen auf der AM2 Plattform aufgebaut wurde. 
In der Zwischenzeit war ich, auch aufgrund des Zock-Freundeskreises und eines verschobenen Fokus, spieletechnisch mehr auf den Konsolen unterwegs. 

Kommen wir zu den Komponenten: Hardware ist ein Mittelklasse PC mit einem Ryzen 5 2600 und einer RTX 2080 Super. Ein M2 2280 Steckplatz mit entsprechender Anbindung ist auf einem B450 Board vorhanden. 
Wir würden hier also weniger die Enthusiastenseite vertreten als vielmehr Peter Mustermann und den Komplett PC, selbstverständlich garniert mit viel Leidenschaft für das Projekt und Liebe für die Community hier.


----------



## molow (30. März 2021)

Hey PCGH,
mein Name ist Moritz, ich bin 17 Jahre jung und neben der Schule befasse ich mich viel mit Computern.
Ich konfiguriere, baue & teste Systeme für Freunde und Bekannte; selbst nutze ich noch ein etwas älteres System, möchte allerdings demnächst (unter anderem den Speicher) aufrüsten.

Aus dem Test würde ich selbst den Vorteil ziehen, zu wissen ob sich der Aufpreis einer NVMe für meinen persönlichen Gebrauch tatsächlich lohnt.

Mein aktuelles System beinhaltet
MBD: ASRock H81M-ITX
CPU: Intel Core i5 4460 3,2GHz
CPU Cooler: Arctic Liquid Freezer 120
GPU: GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Gainward
RAM: 8GB DDR3 (Dual)
SSD: Samsung 870 Evo 500GB
HDD: N/A
PSU: Bequiet! Pure Power 10 500GB
Case: Masterbox Q300L

Motherboard, CPU und RAM werden in der ersten Aprilwoche aufgerüstet.
Vermutlich ein System aus B550 Taichi, Ryzen 9 3900x + Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 16GB Dual
GPU wohl erst, nachdem sich der Markt ein wenig beruhigt hat.

Vielleicht habe ich ja eine Chance.
Vielen Dank für's Lesen


----------



## Smartiiboi (30. März 2021)

Moin!

Ich, Student und 25 Jahre alt, würde mich auch gerne für den Test bewerben.

Ich mache es kurz und knapp: Ein PCIe 3.0-Steckplatz auf einem X470-Board ist vorhanden. 
Da ich noch eine Crucial P1 mit 1 TB Speicher besitze, könnte ich die beiden Festplatten gegeneinander testen und somit beurteilen, ob es sich lohnt zur schnelleren P5 zu greifen. Für mich würde es sich schon alleine von der Kapazität her lohnen, da ich meine HDD komplett ersetzen könnte und mir keine Gedanken mehr machen müsste, auf welcher Festplatte man ein Spiel jetzt wohl installieren sollte. 

Was ich übrigens an Crucial sehr gut finde, ist, dass sie in Mexiko produzieren (zumindest kommt meine P1 von dort).

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir die mittlerweile doch sehr lange Wartezeit auf eine neue Grafikkarte versüßen würdet, indem ihr mich erwählt, eine dieser SSDs zu testen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott.


----------



## Keen (31. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich den Test für die PCGH-Community durchführen dürfte. Ich kann inzwischen auf über drei Jahrzehnte Erfahrung mit Hardware zurückblicken, seit Mitte der 1990er beschäftige ich mich intensiv mit PC´s. 

"Von der Stange"-Rechner gab´s höchstens im beruflichen Umfeld im Rahmen meiner Tätigkeit als IT-Admin. Meine privaten Rechner waren stets eigenhändig zusammengebaut - mal von den Notebooks abgesehen 

Mir stehen verschiedene Rechner und diverse Massenspeicher zum Test zur Verfügung, so das ich unterschiedliche Szenarien durchspielen kann. Das Erstellen von Grafiken und Fotos ist für mich ebenso keine Herausforderung wie das Schreiben eines gut strukturieren und interessanten Testberichts.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch Allen frohe Ostertage und bleibt gesund!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 190656 (31. März 2021)

Hallo, Ich heiße $name und bewerbe mich nicht.

Bin zu kritisch eingestellt und der Kunden Support von Crucial finde ich zu schlecht um wirkliche Informationen zu bekommen um PCBs zu testen


----------



## law23049 (31. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich werde den die M.2 SSD bei Spielen wie z. B CSGO, FarCry und WoT testen sowie bei der Videobearbeitung mit Davinci Resolve. Dazu kommen noch die klassischen Benchmarks mit AS SSD Benchmark.

Mein dazugehöriges Setup:


*Gehäuse*​bequiet! Pure Base 600​*CPU*​AMD Ryzen 7 5800X​*CPU-Kühler*​be quiet! Pure Rock 2​*Mainboard*​ASUS ROG Strix B550-F Gaming WiFi​*Grafikkarte*​NVIDIA GEFORCE RTX 3070 8 GB​*Arbeitsspeicher*​32GB DDR4-3200 Corsair Vengeance​*SSD M.2*​1TB ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro​*SSD M.2*​1TB SAMSUNG 980​*HDD SATA*​2TB Seagate BarraCuda Compute​*Netzteil*​Corsair RM 650x​


Zu meiner Person: Clemens, 24 Jahre alt, Student Elektrotechnik


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Clemens


----------



## joylancer (31. März 2021)

Liebes PHCG Team,
ich finde es super, das ihr immer wieder solche Lesertests durchführt. Diese haben mir schon öfter bei Kaufentscheidungen geholfen.
Jetzt möchte ich mich (53) einmal in die Waagschale werfen. Nicht zum testen sondern als Tester.
Meine Systeme: I7-6850-MSI X99-Samsung 960Pro (Signatur) sowie ein HP 650G2-Notebook.
Beide Systeme laufen momentan mit einer NVME, im HP 650G2 eine Samsung 970 EvoPlus 500GB.
Mich würde die Wärmeentwicklung in beiden Systemen mit der P5 (mit und ohne Kühlkörper) und den dadurch hervorgerufenen Leistungsverlusten  interessieren.
Der Vergleich der Datenraten, Kopierbench, seq R/W, 4k etc.
Die Unterschiede werden vielleicht nicht direkt spürbar, aber Aufgrund der verschiedenen Controller und Treiber messbar sein.
VG
Peter

#Bleibt Gesund


----------



## cfabio94 (1. April 2021)

Hallo PCGH Team,
vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit dieses Tests.
Sehr gerne möchte ich die Crucial P5 M2 SSD für euch und andere Leser testen. Das kommt ziemlich gelegen, da die aktuelle 256GB SATA SSD voll ist und dringend ausrüstbedarf besteht.

Verglichen werden soll neben der Performance, Temperaturen und Treiber/Software auch der _praxisnahe _Unterschied zwischen SATA und M2. 
Ich habe vor, meinen PC in naher Zukunft auszurüsten, wofür mir diese Möglcihkeit sehr gelegen kommt. Folgende Teile sind bereits besorgt:

bequiet Dark Rock 4
Seasonic Focus GX 550W
Zum Testen wird folgende Hardware verwendet:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z270M-D3H
CPU: Intel Pentium G4560
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT
GPU: Powercolor Vega56 Red Dragon
SSD: 256GB SanDisk Ultra SATA SSD
Ich hoffe, dass ich diesmal zum Lesertest ausgewählt werde und wünsche allen schöne, gesunde Feiertage.
Grüße, Fabio


----------



## Julian K (4. April 2021)

Hallöchen liebes PCGH-Team!

Erst einmal frohe Ostern, genießt die Tage (so sehr es während dieser Zeit nur möglich ist)!

Auch meinereiner bewirbt sich hiermit für den Lesertest zu einer der drei Crucial P5 2TB. 

Derzeit nutze ich eine Samsung 970 Evo 500GB zusammen mit einer Seagate ST1000VT001 mit (ersichtlichen  ) 1000GB.
Mein restliches System setzt sich derzeit wie folgt zusammen:

*Tower:* be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window
*Cooling Tower: *3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 / 1x Silent Wings 3 120
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-9600K
*Cooling CPU:* be quiet! Dark Rock 3
*MB:* MSI Z370 Tomahawk
*RAM:* HyperX Fury (2x8) 16 GB DDR4-2666 
*GPU:* Asus GTX 1050ti 4G
*PSU:* be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 600W
*OS:* Windows 10 Home

Ich möchte die Crucial P5 gerne in verschiedenen Szenarien testen und vor allem sehen können, wie sie sich gegen meine bereits verbaute Samsung 970 Evo schlägt. Auf dem Papier besteht vor allem in der Schreibgeschwindigkeit ein deutlicher Unterschied (Samsungs angegebene 2.300 MB/s zu Crucials angegebenen 3.000 MB/s). 
Zeigt sich dieser Unterschied tatsächlich in synthetischen Benchmarks? Wie sieht es bei verschiedenen Kopiervorgängen aus? Wann bricht die Geschwindigkeit ein? Welche Temperaturentwicklung ist zu beobachten? Bestehen wirklich praxisnahe Unterschiede, die relevant sind?

Natürlich ist es mir auch möglich hochauflösende Fotos aufzunehmen. Ebenso stellen selbst erstellte Grafiken keinerlei Problem dar und ich betrachte diese für einen aussagekräftigen Test als selbstverständlich.

Nun hoffe ich auf eine positive Rückmeldung und wünsche auch jedem weiteren Teilnehmer viel Glück! 

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen alles Gute und verbleibe

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Julian


----------



## FrankT (4. April 2021)

Hallo, ich würde gerne die Crucial Crucial P5 2 TB testen. Bisher nutze ich SSD-SATA und HDD Laufwerke.
Ich bin 68 Jahre und habe seit Ende der 80er Jahre im Bereich Netzwerk, PC und Telefonie gearbeitet, seit einigen Jahren bin ich Rentner. Mich würde interessieren ob der Unterschied zwischen SAT und NVMe wirklich so groß ist.
Mein System:
*MB:* ASUS ROG STRIX B550-F Gaming WiFi* 
CPU:* AMD Ryzen 5 3600
*RAM:* Crucial Ballistik 2x16GB 3000 CL15
*GPU:* MSI RX 5700 Gaming X
*SSD:* 1x Crucial MX500 2TB, 1x Sandisk Ultra 3D 2TB* 
HDD:* 3x 4TB
*Brenner: *1x BlueRay HL-DT-ST BD-RE GGW-H20L
*Case*: Fractale Define R5
*PSU:* Corsair RM750x* 
KB: *HyperX Elite
*Maus:* ASUS ROG Gladius II Origin COD
*Monitor:* MSI OPtix AG32CQ

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es klappen sollte.


----------



## Tyr4nT (4. April 2021)

Moin moin,

besser spät als nie! Auch ich würde mich gerne für den Test der 2TB-Crucial-SSD bewerben. Mein Name ist Flo, ich schreibe unheimlich gerne und habe sogar mal ein paar Semester Online-Journalismus studiert. Hab's zwar nicht durchgezogen, aber das soll ja erstmal kein Hindernis sein.

Da ich in meinem System derzeit nur einen M.2-Slot habe, erwäge ich, für den Test entweder ein neues Mainboard zu kaufen (mein altes X470-MB ist vor einigen Monaten dem plötzlichen Kindstod erlegen und ich hatte irgendwie keine Lust, mich mit dem RMA-Prozess auseinanderzusetzen) oder aber schlicht mein OS neu zu installieren. Ersteres würde vermutlich in einem Asus X570-Pro resultieren, letzteres in sehr sauberen Testwerten, die nicht durch ein etwaig vermülltes System verfälscht wären. Ich würde jetzt auch nicht per se ausschließen, den "Sowohl, als auch"-Weg zu gehen. Ein neues Board muss so oder so her, da kann ich euer Bewerbungsangebot auch prima als Ausrede für mein empörtes Konto nutzen. Theoretisch könnte ich dann sogar testen, ob es einen Unterschied zwischen PCIe 3.0 und 4.0 gibt, aber ich kann es mir nicht wirklich vorstellen bei einem Produkt, dass für 3.0 zertifiziert wurde. Aber wer weiß!

Zur restlichen Hardware füge ich mal die folgende Liste an:

MB: Asus Prime B450-Plus
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 16GB
GPU: Asus TUF RTX 3070 8G
Datenträger: Samsung 970 EVO 256GB
                              Sandisk SSD Plus 1TB
                              Crucial MX300 525GB

Die bereits vorhandenen drei SSDs von verschiedenen Herstellern, in verschiedenen Bauweisen und mit verschiedenen angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten machen mein System bestens geeignet für diesen Test. Ich kann diese Speichermedien alle im selben System testen, ohne mich für die Auswertung auf externe Daten verlassen zu müssen.

Da weitere Komponenten für den Test einer SSD nicht relevant sein sollten, lasse ich diese hier unerwähnt. Was ich jedoch noch erwähnen möchte, ist, dass ich darüber hinaus hier noch ein Asus Zenbook UX31A rumliegen habe, in das ich die SSD bei Bedarf gerne auch einbauen kann (SSD-Adapter für Zenbooks vorhanden). Da sich die Hardware hier strukturell durchaus unterscheidet, ist das eventuell nochmal ein ganz interessanter Faktor.

Zu guter Letzt habe ich noch einen Mini-PC hier (gedacht für LAN-Partys - als ob es davon seit 'nem Jahr noch welche gäbe, haha ). Asus ROG Strix X-470I, AMD Ryzen 2600, 16GB Ram 3200MHz, aktuell keine GraKa drin, aber das kann man ja ändern.

Ihr seht also, rein hardwaremäßig bin ich bestens ausgestattet für diesen Test. Schreiben kann ich. Fotos machen auch, dafür sorgt ein Galaxy S10+. Eigentlich keine schwere Entscheidung. 

Herzliche Grüße aus Darmstadt
Flo


----------



## MegahrMan (4. April 2021)

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion,

ich heiße Benny und würde gerne eine der SSDs testen.

Zum Vergleich kann ich diverse aktuelle NVMe-Modelle von 512GB bis 2TB heranziehen, z.B. ADATA SX8200PNP, SAMSUNG MZVLB512HBJQ-000H1 (falls gewünscht auch ältere SATA bis zurück zu Intel Postville / Samsung 830).

Als Systeme biete ich ein Gaming Notebook mit i7-9750H / HM370 Chipsatz, den Zotac Magnus One mit i7-10700 / H470, einen Desktop mit i5-10400F / B460M (MSI Mortar) und einen i3-10100 Standard Office PC an. 

AS SSD, Atto, diverse Kopiertests, irfanview batch conversion usw. mache ich alles gerne. Temperaturen mit und ohne Kühler finde ich meistens auch interessant.

Das Killerargument ist allerdings, dass dieser Thread tatsächlich an meinem Geburtstag eröffnet wurde... 

Mit den besten Grüßen


----------



## Kabs1982 (5. April 2021)

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich - wer hätte es gedacht - als Tester für die Crucial P5 2TB. 

Ich würde mich freuen, der nihilistischen Stimmung meines Urlaubs auf Balkonien zu entfliehen, welcher sich zum Testzeitraum anbahnt und will die vorhandene Zeit gerne mit etwas Produktivität füllen. Derzeit nutze ich eine Samsung 860 EVO SATA SSD als Systemplatte, welche noch aus meinem alten PC ohne M.2 Slot stammt - entsprechend fehlt zur Vollendung meines neuen Setups tatsächlich noch eine M.2 SSD und daher kommt mir die gebotene Möglichkeit gleich doppelt gelegen.

Ich hatte bereits die Gelegenheit, an Lesertests teilzunehmen und habe Freude daran, detailreich und ehrlich zu berichten. Einen Eindruck meiner Arbeit kann man sich zum Beispiel *hier* machen.

Der Wechsel meiner Systemplatte mit Acronis, Benchmarks mit AS SSD oder CrystalDiskMark (Microsoft diskspd), Temperaturcheck sowie Langzeitverhalten unter Volllast und der Eindruck zum alltäglichen Gebrauch würden mich hierbei sehr interessieren. Natürlich soll auch das Gaming nicht zu knapp kommen und ich würde mir Spiele wie Total War als auch andere Ladezeiten-lastige Titel zur Brust nehmen. Zudem wäre ein Vergleich mit der 860 EVO angedacht.


*Meine Testumgebung:*

Prozessor: Ryzen 3700X
Board: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon Wifi
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15 Cromax Black
Ram: 32GB Ballistix DDR4-3000 (2x16 dual)
Grafikkarte: EVGA RTX 2080 XC Ultra Gaming
Netzteil: Seasonic Snow Silent 750 Watt Platinum
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 1TB
HDD: WD RED 3TB
OS: Win 10 Home


*Vorstellbarer Testablauf:*

1. Erster Eindruck / Lieferumfang / Verpackung
2. Auflistung der technischen Daten
3. Einbau
4. Testergebnisse der Benchmarks, Temperaturcheck und Langzeitverhalten unter Volllast
5. Testergebnisse Gaming
6. Die P5 im Alltag (Bootvorgang, Performance meiner täglichen Anwendungen)
7. Vergleich mit der Samsung 860 EVO
8. Fazit


Sooo, das wars dann mal mit meiner Bewerbung. Ich drücke allen anderen Bewerbern die Daumen und den Gewinnern ein frohes Testen 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## falk1 (5. April 2021)

Hallo liebes Team,

bei meinem Setup mit einer 500GB WD Blue M.2 und einer 1TB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 wären die Vergleichswerte für Aufrüster sehr interessant. Lohnt es sich in die Crucial P5 2TB zu investieren? Welche Vorteile hätte man im Vergleich zu meinen vorhandenen SSDs?

Ich bin 44 und in der IT-Branche zu Hause.

Mein System:
AsRock B550 Steel Legend
Ryzen 3600XT
32 GB Patriot 3733 RAM
Asus GeForce GTX 1080 
500GB WD Blue M.2
1TB Samsung 970 Evo M.2


----------



## bennySB (16. April 2021)

Da melden sich wohl mal wieder die glücklich gezogenen nicht rechtzeitig bei @PCGH_Stephan  zurück


----------



## law23049 (16. April 2021)

Dann neu auslosen....
Ich teste die SSD gerne ^^


----------



## Sandolo (17. April 2021)

bennySB schrieb:


> Da melden sich wohl mal wieder die glücklich gezogenen nicht rechtzeitig bei @PCGH_Stephan  zurück



mmh, ich bin gar nicht angeschrieben worden. da muss was ganz doll schiefgelaufen sein.


----------



## bennySB (17. April 2021)

Muss mich deiner Meinung anschließen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. April 2021)

Ich warte tatsächlich noch auf eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## joylancer (19. April 2021)

Habe leider keine Anfrage bekommen


----------

